# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  JEL MORAJU DJECA SVAGDJE SA VAMA???

## Lucas

na početku bi se ispričala ako se koja mama nađe uvrijeđena mojim pitanjem ali stvarno ne kužim...

evo vratila sam se sa sprovoda gdje me je strašno nerviralo što je jedna mama povela svog sina od kojih max 2 god. na sprovod i klinac je cijelo vrijeme cendrao, galamio  i nabacivao se s flašicom a mama mrtva hladna ni da ga opomene da se malo stiša..znam da ga je imala kome ostaviti kod kuće i čak nisu bili ni rod ni bližnji od preminulog da je to dijete moralo biti tu. čak je i unuk (3 god) od preminulog bio kod kuće s drugom bakom i djedom. isto tako ne vidim razlog da se tako mala djeca vode osim na sprovode i na vjenčanja, na mise, u kino, u kazalište, na otvorenje izložbe..mislim čemu? zar se nemože to dijete ostaviti nekome na čuvanje tih sat,dva tri?  znam da i roditelji moraju izaći i podržavam to ali na nekim mjestima ja ipak nebi vodila malo dijete. ima uvijek neka teta čuvalica, baka servis, teta, strina, nećak, susjeda, prijateljica koja će uskočiti?!
nemojte me jako popljuvati ali to je moje mišljenje...
kako vi rješavate takve stvari i da li vodite svoje male klince svukud sa sobom?

----------


## maria71

sad si gotova kad uzmu u mašinu   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

evo, mi smo L. koja ima 2,5god. vodili na vjencanje i to na inzistiranje mlade i mogu reci da je bila genijalna.
svi smo bili odusevljeni njenom reakcijo, a pogotovo njenim performansom na podiju.
a meni srce do neba.

i u pravilu idem sa L. svugdje. djelom jer se tako poklope zvijezde, ali jos vecim dijelom jer to zelim.

i ovako malu ju nikad ne bi ostavila nekoj nepoznatoj teti cuvalici, susjedi itd.
ne da bi ja mogla nekamo otici. radje necu onda uopce otici.
a i bakaservis nije uvijek i svakom dostupan.

ako u kojem trenutku vidm da ne mogu hendlati L. i da smeta okolin, izadjemo.
tako smo i dio same ceremonije provele vani, ispred crkve.

mislim da ljudi malo ponekad pretjeruju kad ukljuce senzor osjetljivosti na djecu.
no ponekad i roditelji znaju zaglibiti.

mislim, ako je netko poveo tako malo dijete da ga nije poveo iz nekog hira vec iz nuzde.

----------


## Lucas

ma neka.. al zanima me mišljenje drugih mama...

----------


## Lucas

leonisa ja govorim o ljudima koji imaju mogućnost ostaviti dijete baki i sl. a ipak ga vodaju posvuda gdje mu nije mjesto..tvoja se L. super zabavila na toj svadbi i meni je isto genijalno vidjeti kikiće tako vesele ali ako je baš cendravo a roditelji ne reagiraju tu malo kipim.. isto tako i sama kažeš da ste na ceremoniji izašle vani iz crkve i to je ok jel djetetu je dosadno i ne mora ono biti najglasnije u crkvi..
a nije baš nužda ići u kino ili kazalište  s bebačem? jel da?

----------


## marta

Ja uvijek vodim svoje sa sobom, od rodjenja, jer volim zivcirat sve one koje to zivcira.

----------


## leonisa

pa ako je (kino)predstava za klince, zasto ne?

mislim, necu je vodit na sokolovica niti na tropical tunder  :Grin:  

ali cu je vodit, i vodila sam ju, na kunfu pandu i na wallya i imala je svoje ispade (mama ocu jos) ali imalo je i dijete (i to jos kakve) do nas od kojih 4 godine.
ali mi nije palo na pamet "kipiti" zbog njega. to je ipak djecji termin i predstava.

----------


## Lucas

ako je kino predstava naravno da će se voditi klince ali kad sam bila u kinu gledala Mumiju a mladi bračni par s bebekom u nosilici dva reda ispred mene a klinac usred filma počne plakati jer i meni je nekad preglasno u kinu...na takve situacije mislim... normalno da se dijete vodi i na predstave za kikače i na sve ostale stvari primjerene njihovoj dobi ali ja šizim na ovakve malo ekstremnije slučajeve...bar za moj pojam..

----------


## marta

Mogu ih ja ostaviti baki ili nekoj od susjeda, mogu ih zakljucat u podrumu, ali eto, ne radim to. Zelim da moja djeca dozive zivot u svoj njegovoj snazi, ljepoti, sreci i tuzi. Zelim to dijeliti s njima, ne zelim da ostanu zakinuti i da neke stvari za njih budu nedozivljene do petnaeste godine samo zato sto sam ih mogla ostaviti nekome na cuvanje. A i volim dizat zivce svima koji smatraju da djeci nije mjesto na groblju, u kinu, na izlozbi, u restoranu, na vjencanju, u crkvi, u kaficu, u banci, u posti i slicno...  :Aparatic:

----------


## filip

> na početku bi se ispričala ako se koja mama nađe uvrijeđena mojim pitanjem ali stvarno ne kužim...
> 
> evo vratila sam se sa sprovoda gdje me je strašno nerviralo što je jedna mama povela svog sina od kojih max 2 god. na sprovod i klinac je cijelo vrijeme cendrao, galamio  i nabacivao se s flašicom a mama mrtva hladna ni da ga opomene da se malo stiša..znam da ga je imala kome ostaviti kod kuće i čak nisu bili ni rod ni bližnji od preminulog da je to dijete moralo biti tu. čak je i unuk (3 god) od preminulog bio kod kuće s drugom bakom i djedom. isto tako ne vidim razlog da se tako mala djeca vode osim na sprovode i na vjenčanja, na mise, u kino, u kazalište, na otvorenje izložbe..mislim čemu? zar se nemože to dijete ostaviti nekome na čuvanje tih sat,dva tri?  znam da i roditelji moraju izaći i podržavam to ali na nekim mjestima ja ipak nebi vodila malo dijete. ima uvijek neka teta čuvalica, baka servis, teta, strina, nećak, susjeda, prijateljica koja će uskočiti?!
> nemojte me jako popljuvati ali to je moje mišljenje...
> kako vi rješavate takve stvari i da li vodite svoje male klince svukud sa sobom?



moja je bila na misi vec sa 4mjeseca,nisam za to da se vode na sprovode jako mala djeca...

----------


## buca

vodimo ih svukud sa sobom..nemamo ih kome ostaviti.
prošli smo vikend bili i na vjenčanju snjima, nije bilo prebajno. za vrijeme obreda je jakob galamio, a ni svenu nije bilo prenapeto, pa smo izašli van.

a ne kužim ovo da neke živciraju djeca koja se 'nedolično' ponašaju na određenim mjestima (crkva npr.) i roditelji koji ih ne 'dotjeraju' u red. zašto bi se djeca trebala 'primjereno' ponašati na takvim nekim mjestima?
meni je to skroz neprirodno.

----------


## Lucas

marta ja bi trebala onda doći k tebi malo na čeličenje živaca...  :Grin:  
no hard feelings?

----------


## buca

ali, imali smo i nekoliko sprovoda. tad bi išao ili mm ili ja.solo.
ta mi je atmosfera premračna za vodit malo dijete.

----------


## piplica

Bio je lani sličan topic o maloj djeci na vjenčanju. 
Na kraju smo svi došli do zaključka da je normalno djecu voditi sa sobom svugdje, da je normalno da oni tijekom vjenčanja nisu balzamirani, nego normalno komentiraju, pričaju, nasmiju se ili zaplaču, sve dok to ne ometa samu ceremoniju. 
Nije u redu da nečije dijete bude glavni glumac na takvim događanjima, da skače po oltaru i poteže mladenku za veo.
Mislim da se slična paralela može povući i ovdje, iako ja osobno ne bih opterećivala malo dijete sprovodom neke njemu nepoznate osobe. Atmosfera na pogrebu je takva kakva je, tužna i teška, nije čudo da je dijete plakalo.

----------


## ana.m

Jedino gdje ja svoju djecu nisam vodila je sprovod. Umrli su mi deda i baka dok je Janko još bio beba i nije mi padalo napametz da ga vodim.
Ali na sva druga mjesta gdje idemo MM i ja idu i oni.
Živcira me kad netko s djetetom dođe u banku a ondfa drugi komentiraju da kaj su baš morali dovući djete sa sobom.
Neki ljudi nemaju druge mogućnosti.
Neki nemaju baka servise, neki nemaju novaca za tete čuvalice ili nisu tolikod dobri sa susjedama da bi im ostavili djecu na čuvanje.
Osim toga, potpisujem Martu, 100% se slažem s njom.

----------


## ana.m

I da stvarno ne kužim zašto djeca ne bi išla na vjenčanja.
Ajde sprovod, ali vjenčanja?

----------


## Joe

> Bio je lani sličan topic o maloj djeci na vjenčanju. 
> Na kraju smo svi došli do zaključka da je normalno djecu voditi sa sobom svugdje, da je normalno da oni tijekom vjenčanja nisu balzamirani, nego normalno komentiraju, pričaju, nasmiju se ili zaplaču, sve dok to ne ometa samu ceremoniju. 
> Nije u redu da nečije dijete bude glavni glumac na takvim događanjima, da skače po oltaru i poteže mladenku za veo.
> Mislim da se slična paralela može povući i ovdje, iako ja osobno ne bih opterećivala malo dijete sprovodom neke njemu nepoznate osobe. Atmosfera na pogrebu je takva kakva je, tužna i teška, nije čudo da je dijete plakalo.


aj agri.

----------


## Mima

Ne bih vodila dijete na mjesta za koja mislim da bi joj bila naporna, a sprovod je svakako jedno od takvih.

Lani je umro jedan prijatelj naše obitelji i nismo imali gdje ostaviti Leu, pa smo se odvezli autom do Krematorija i jedan je bio s njom u autu dok je drugi išao dati saučešće obitelji; i onda smo se zamijenili.

----------


## Lucas

ok. vidim da sam otvorila pandorinu kutiju.. 
ana.m ja stvarno ne vidim razlog da malo dijete/bebu čarim sa sobom na vjenčanje među tolike ljude gdje svi galame i puše i svi su pod gasom...
JOŠ JEDNOM MOJA ISPRIKA SVIM MAMAMA AKO SAM IH POVRIJEDILA SVOJIM PITANJEM!!!! vjerujte mi to mi nije bila namjera nego me samo zanimaju mišljenja i "druge strane"!

----------


## clumsy mom

Pre 2 meseca umro mi je ujak. Jedini kog sam imala. Mama je bila očajna. Svekiji su takođe morali na sahranu zbog mame i zbog ujaka kog su jako cenili. Ja decu nisam imala kome ostaviti jer je sahrana bila u mom rodnom gradu, 200km od grada u kome živim. 

E sad, pošto smo pričali o tome da je deda umro i otišao na nebo nisam htela da ih vodim do same rake niti u kapelu već su oko kapele trčkali sa njegovim unucima a do grobnog mesta ih nisam ni vodila već ih ostavila u autu sa svekrvom da pričaju priče. Objasnila sam im da je baka (moja mama) puno tužna, da sam tužna i ja i još njih, da to nije mesto za malu decu (a i nije s obzirom da je običaj otkrivati pokojnika u kapele i pred sam pokop - šta onda sa pričm da je otišao na nebo?), da ću najverovatnije plakati ...ukratko, objasnila sam im da će im mnogo prijatnije i lepše biti sa bakom u autu.

Pre nekoliko dana bili smo na prvom pomenu i uredno su učestvovali sa nama u obredu, palili sveće...Opet je moja mama bila tižna i plakala ali nije bilo spornog sanduka i dede u njemu pa smo opet objasnili čemu suze i tuga. 

Ima mnogo njih koji ne žele videti malo dete na groblju i protom misle i na sprovode i na pomene što je meni potpuno različito. mene je moja baka vukla sa sobom za svaki praznik na dedin grob i nikakve traume nisam doživela niti sma nekome smetala.

----------


## clumsy mom

Inače, ja sam retko išla na slavlja sa decom prosto iz razloga jer bih uglavnom ja sama brinula o njima. Ja jedna a njih dvojica i većina planiranog provoda bi mi se pretvarala u jurnjavu. Sad imamo situaciju da ih mogu voditi ali oni ne žele jer im smeta gužva, nepoznati ljudi, glasna muzika... :/

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

uvijek vodim klinca sa sobom. 

ili jednostavno ja ne odem, npr. na vjenčanje 2 puta, od toga jedno slavonsko sa 500 uzvanika   :Crying or Very sad:  , , na gala večeru jednom, i sl.
neki bitniji sprovod još, fala Bogu, nismo imali.

ne volim moliti ljude oko sebe, a  nemam baš nekih bližnjih koji bi objeručke prihvatili čuvanje klinca.

----------


## meda

> ana.m ja stvarno ne vidim razlog da malo dijete/bebu čarim sa sobom na vjenčanje među tolike ljude gdje svi galame i puše i svi su pod gasom...
> "!


da se socijalizira  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

> ok. vidim da sam otvorila pandorinu kutiju.. 
> ana.m ja stvarno ne vidim razlog da malo dijete/bebu čarim sa sobom na vjenčanje među tolike ljude gdje svi galame i puše i svi su pod gasom...


A što npr. ako se udaje brat od žene koja ima malo dijete i naravno svi su na toj svadbi. Pa ne mora biti na svadbi do jutra ali na večeri, npr. do darivanja zašto ne. I uvijek postoje prostorije gdje se dijete može staviti, malo maknuti od gomile, uvijke se nađše neki kutak.
A i ti roditelji kaj su bili u kinu.
Možda jako vole kino i baš su se zaželili, a nemaju kome ostaviti dijete. I poveli su bebu sa sobom.

----------


## Sanja

> Mogu ih ja ostaviti baki ili nekoj od susjeda, mogu ih zakljucat u podrumu, ali eto, ne radim to. Zelim da moja djeca dozive zivot u svoj njegovoj snazi, ljepoti, sreci i tuzi. Zelim to dijeliti s njima, ne zelim da ostanu zakinuti i da neke stvari za njih budu nedozivljene do petnaeste godine samo zato sto sam ih mogla ostaviti nekome na cuvanje.


Potpis.

Mnogi iz moje okoline ne kuže zašto mi stalno vodimo djecu na putovanja, kao, bilo bi nam lakše ( :? ) i ljepše ( :? ) da ih ostavimo nekome. A ne kuže da mi putujemo (između ostalih razloga) upravo *zbog* djece.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Lucas prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ok. vidim da sam otvorila pandorinu kutiju.. 
> ana.m ja stvarno ne vidim razlog da malo dijete/bebu čarim sa sobom na vjenčanje među tolike ljude gdje svi galame i puše i svi su pod gasom...
> 
> 
> A što npr. ako se udaje brat od žene koja ima malo dijete i naravno svi su na toj svadbi. Pa ne mora biti na svadbi do jutra ali na večeri, npr. do darivanja zašto ne. I uvijek postoje prostorije gdje se dijete može staviti, malo maknuti od gomile, uvijke se nađše neki kutak.


udavala mi se prva rodica i bili smo samo u crkvi jer je pir bio - na brodu! nije bilo nikakve prostorije za klinca, i nismo se mogli vratiti kad bi htjeli nego kad gomila odluči  :/

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ne moraju!
I ne vodim je svuda, samo tamo gdje se nadam ili znam da će joj biti zanimljivo.
A Bogme, odem ja bez nje i tamo gdje bi joj bilo zanimljivo, ali meni sa njom ne bi. Srećom, uvijek je imam gdje ostaviti, a da joj vrijeme provedeno bez nas bude super.
I da, vodim je na večinu mjesta, i često je vodim sa sobom.

----------


## ana.m

Pa "okej", ali to ne znači da je tako na svim svadbama.
Zapravo na večini nije tako.
I zašto onda ako se ima gdje biti ne bi dijete bilo na svadbi?
Ja sam samo dala jedan primjer.
Pa nisam ni ja išla na svadbu kada se ženio MM-ov kolega s posla, jer mi to nije bitno, ali kad se ženio moj brat ili mi se udavala sestrična bila sam.

----------


## Lucas

ana.m da se moj brat ženi i da imam malu bebu ostavila bi bebača svekrvi, (iako mi to nebude prvi izbor u životu)..
a da se baš toliko mm i ja zaželimo kina a da nemamo kome ostaviti dijete danas bi otišao on s frendovima u kino a  ja čuvala bebu a sutra se zamjenili..vuk sit ovce cijele...
to je moj stav ali drago mi je vidjeti da netko ima drugačije i različito mišljenje od mene!   :Love:

----------


## Mima

Meni se čini da su svadbe za djecu koma, viđala sam stalno djecu po svadbama, tamo je glasno, bučno, zapušeno, i meni se ne čini da je to mjesto za dijete. Posebno ne volim vidjeti kad djeca spavaju na stolicama.

Kako smo mi malo postariji, svi su name se već poženili   :Grin:  pa smo otkad se Lea rodila bili pozvani samo na jednu svadbu, pa smo otišli samo u crkvu (jer nam je u susjedstvu, i jer je Lea bila opsjednuta mladom), ali smo i od tamo brzo izašli jer je Lei bilo dosadno.

No moram priznati da ja ne podnosim svadbe, tako da bi mi dijete bilo savršeni izgovor da ne moram ići (u svakom slučaju bolji nego kad je MM rekao da nećemo doći na jednu svadbu jer idemo u shopping u Graz).

----------


## sunca

ja ne kužim ljude kojima smetaju djeca. kao da nikad sami nisu bili djeca i da se ničega ne sjećaju iz djetinjstva. gdje god me mama vodala sa sobom meni je bilo lijepo i nije mi bilo važno gdje idemo, a vodila me i po sprovodima, staračkim domovima, bolnicama,....... ne baš lijepim mjestima.

ponekad uzmem djecu sa sobom jer ih nemam kome ostavit, a ponekad jer ih ne želim ostavljat već ih imat sa sobom.

----------


## kloklo

I mi često vodimo Leonu sa sobom jer smo obitelj i želimo doživljavati stvari zajedno, a ne da dijete živi na relaciji doma-vrtić-igralište.

Naravno da ima događaja za koje smo procijenili da bi joj bili prenaporni pa je ne bi vodili ili ne bi išli ili bi išao samo Miro, ali takvi su u debeloj manjini   :Smile:

----------


## tajchi73

mi ili idemo svi ili nejde nitko. Izuzetak su hitni šopinzi. Nema šanse da ih vodimo jedino na sprovod.

----------


## meda

mi smo bili na jednoj svadbi, tada je dorian imao godinu i pol. 
 dijete uzivalo, najsretniji je bio kad je vidio bajs prije svadbe, 
a za vrijeme pauza za ples u restoranu je stalno isao do bine i trazio da mu skinemo jednu gitaru koja je stajala slobodna, i bio ljut sto mi to necemo  :Rolling Eyes:  . i usput plesao, igrao se s balonima
u crkvi smo bili kad je vec bio gotov obred, i bila su cestitanja, mm mu je objasnio sve svece na slikama, gledali smo jaslice 
oko 9 smo otisli doma

ne znam, mi gdje god da idemo uvijek objasnimo djetetu sto ce biti, sto ce se raditi, pokusavamo mu uvijek naci nesto sto je njemu privlacno, i sto voli, mm ga obicno nosi i sve objasnjava

----------


## vissnja

I naša ide svuda sa nama. Ne bih je vodila na groblje ne zbog nje, nego zbog ožalošćenih - prosto zato što ona ne razume još uvek sve to, i znam da bi sa njom bilo incidenata. Na venčanje - zašto da ne? Ne na slavlje u zagušljivo i buku, ali na obred venčanja svakako. 
Nisam vernik, ali zašto deca ne na misu??? Kada moji roditelji idu u crkvu povodom nekih velikih verskih praznika, kad su službe, vode Nađu i ona rado ide, sviđa joj se, a ne znam da je neko popreko gledao na to.

----------


## Zorana

Potpisujem martu. Jesam li barem blizu forumskog sinonima za savrsenu majku?  :Grin:

----------


## maria71

> Potpisujem martu. Jesam li barem blizu forumskog sinonima za savrsenu majku?


msliš fizikalnu jedinicu jedna MAJKA....

ne


 :Grin:

----------


## Hady

Da, mora..... uvijek. I to ne samo zbog toga što su moji i muževi roditelji 250 km od nas. 
Ukoliko mm i ja idemo negdje ide i ona. Ona nije naš asesoar koji ćemo mi "voditi" kada nam to "odgovara". Mi smo jedna mala zajednica i sve radimo skupa.

Ukoliko neki od događaja nisu primjereni malom djetetu onda ostajemo doma ili muž ili ja ili oboje - uključujući vjenčanja i sprovode.

----------


## Lucas

Meni ne smetaju djeca!!!! 
smetaju mi neodgovorni roditelji koji vode malu djecu i bebe na mjesta koja nisu primjerena njihovoj dobi..
nisam protiv crkve, i ja sam vjernik ali ne mislim svoje djete voditi u hladnu i zagušljivu crkvu na misu od 45 min da se smrznemo i on i ja ...
ne mislim svoju bebu voditi po svadbama ali kad malo naraste da joj se može objasniti neke stvari kao što je meda napisala onda ok.
ne mislim hodati po kafićima u kojima ne možeš vidjeti prst pred nosom od dima s malom bebom...
ne mislim voditi djecu u bolnicu ako nisu nedajbože bolesna samo zato da vide prapratetu,

----------


## pace

Ovisi o situaciji, a i o djetetu (dobi, ponasanju i sl.). Provodim puno vremena sa svojom djecom, pa nemam osjecaj da zakidam nase jedinstvo ako odlucim da neki dogadjaj na koji zelim ici nije za njih. Ili nije za mene u kombinaciji s njima   :Grin:  
Svadbe (koje su rijetke od kad sam majka) su obicno tulumi na kojima mislim da mojoj djeci nije mjesto. Jer je preglasno (ne vole buku), prezadimljeno i preveselo   :Laughing:  Uz to, moj sin sasvim sigurno spada u djecu koja bi tudju svadbu pretvorila u svoj show program, sto mislim da nije fer. Pa ako mogu otici sama odem, ako ne - ne idem. Necu ih vuci sa sobom. Ili provesti vecer izolirana u nekoj zasebnoj sobici ili hotelskoj sobi. Tak izolirana onda mogu bit doma. 
Neki dan sam bila na koncertu Kaiser Chiefsa. Vidjela sam nekoliko klinaca, i to preskolske dobi. Umorni, pospani, izludjeni od buke i guzve.
Veselila sam se koncertu, al isto tako da nisam imala kome ostavit djecu, ne bih na to isla. Ni prvi ni zadnji put. Al eto, imala sam mogucnost i otisla veselo. Ne mislim da sam time zakinula djecu. Dapace, jedva cekam da dovoljno narastu pa da mozemo ici svi skupa. Al to ce jos morati pricekati.  
Po restoranima povremeno zaglibimo svi skupa. Nije mi gust moram priznati i obicno mi bude neugodno. Jer druga djeca koju vidim u prostoru sjede vise manje sa roditeljima, ili se igraju u dvoristu restorana (ako ga ima).
Al moje dijete obicno srusi pol stola, razbije nesto, glasno je jako, posvadi se sa par ljudi, ide pod stol drugim gostima i gnjavi s poda ili nerijetko zasjedne nekome za stol i smeta i sl. Nemam problema sa tudjom djecom (pa i sama sam majka), al bi me nerviralo da se neko dijete za susjednim stolom ponasa ko moje.   :Saint:

----------


## piplica

Lucas, gdje ti zapravo voliš vidjeti djecu? 

Svakim postom proširuješ listu mjesta gdje im nije mjesto.

----------


## Lucas

pace    :Naklon:   legendo svaka ti čast na iskrenosti i na zadnjoj rečenici!

----------


## maria71

Lucas lijepo sam ti rekla da ti se sprema  kuka i motika

----------


## Lucas

piplica ja volim djecu i divno mi ih je vidjeti na mjestima na kojima oni uživaju pogotovo ako to uključuje prirodu i puno mjesta za skakanje, trčanje i uživanje..u mojoj ulici ima puno klinaca koje je prekrasno vidjeti kako se igraju i uživaju u vrištanju i dernjavi ponekad i plaču i ne smetaju mi, ni najmanje....ali njima je tu lijepo. isto tako i u kinu na dječjoj predstavi a ne na ratnom filmu.. lijepo je vidjeti djecu na još tisuće i tisuće mjesta koji su PRIMJERENI njihovoj dobi i uzrastu...

----------


## flower

ja vazem. nije mi premisa - ide uvijek svuda s nama, npr. kad smo mm i ja sredjivali stvari oko sprovoda moje prijeateljice, onda nije isla s nama (procjenila sam da bi bilo previse tuge i boli za nju, za mene, uskocili su moji), nisam je vodila ni na konferenciju sa sobom (tu sam procijenla da ce mi biti bolje bez nje, a i prvi put je od kad je imamo, malo sam se pocastila neopterecenim izlascima), cesece ide s nama nego sto ne ide. kad je bila manja svugdje smo isli zajedno, sad i ona sama kaze da negdje ne zeli ici.

----------


## summer

Pa, po meni neka mjesta jesu za djecu, neka ne, a i to sto jesu/nisu uvelike ovisi o ponasanju roditelja. Ako dijete ubaci nesto prtljavo tijekom vjencanja, moze biti simpaticno i smijesno. Ako dijete bas ometa vjencanje, treba ga izvesti i gotovo. Tako bi svi mogli biti mirni. 

Kino? Po meni nije mjesto za mladje dijete, osim naravno na djecjim predstavama. Nedavno sam imala srecu gledati Batmana iznad oca s dvoje djece (mozda 4 i 6 godina) - a to uopce nije film za djecu. Pa su se djeca bojala, komentirala naglas, jaukala, ustajala, izvodio ih je i dovodio par puta. Sto su oni imali od tog filma, i meni puno vaznije, sto smo mi ostali imali od tog filma? Uz svu moju ljubav za djecu, to je ipak previse, i nek svijet upoznaju na drugi nacin. 

Svog sina najcesce ili vodim sa sobom, ili ne idem, ali u svakom slucaju pazim da ne smetamo ostale preko one neke granice tolerancije za malu djecu.

----------


## pace

Ja konkretno (mada nisi mene pitala) volim vidjet djecu svuda. Al isto tako radim procjenu razloga zasto idem na neko mjesto i mogucnosti realizacije tog razloga sa i bez djece.
Ako se idem na svadbeni tulum (ili takvu nekakvu prigodu) veseliti vjencanju dragih ljudi, ako zelim plesati, ludirati se, popiti  :shock:  i bit budna do ranih jutarnjih sati (a znam unaprijed da je takva koncepcija proslave) onda biram dal idem sama (jer to nije za djecu) ili jednostavno (najcesce) ne idem. 
Ako trebam ici u veliki ducan u npr. mjesecnu nabavku namirnica, biram trenutak kad to mogu sama - ne zato sto mi se ne svidja da netko vodi svoje dijete (boli me djon ko ide s djecom ili ne), nego zato sto to ne mogu napraviti sa svojom djecom a da mi se barem tri puta ne izgubi bar jedno od njih, bar dva tri histericna napada na podu i sl. koja onda dugo smirujem, i da - sve to je dio zivota i ne smeta mi teoretski, ali u praksi to znaci da nabavku ne uspijem napraviti.
U crkvu ne idem pa taj dio ne znam. 
U birtije (na terase obicno) znam otici, al tek od nedavno (sedmogodisnjak je sada) to znaci da mogu sjediti vise od 25 sekundi bez da mi je dijete na drugom dijelu grada/ceste/auta/grmlja/zida....
Baka je imala nekoliko pokusaja izlozbi u drustvu svog unuka. Odustala je kad su ju zadnji put cuvari ljubazno zamolili da izadje iz izlozbenog prostora dok je sve jos u komadu. 
Ne hvala.

----------


## Vivica

Kad je prošli mjesec umro moj tata, B nije bio na sprovodu, čuvala ga je svekrva. Takošer na sprovodu nije bilo ni mojih mlađih nećaka (2 i 4 godine), bio je jedino najstariji (10 godina). Ali zato je moj B bio na Zadušnici, šetao se oko crvke sa svekrom.

Nisam s B imala prilike bit na svadbi, ali na mojoj su svadbi bili moja seka s troje mojih nećaka, najmlađi je tada imao 9 mjeseci i bili su među najveselijim gostima na zabavi. Svi su cijelo vrijeme plesali. Išli su prvi doma od svih gostiju, ali dočekali su tortu i super se zabavili.

----------


## Frida

Lola ide svugdje samnom/s nama: svadbe (spavala na stolcima  :Grin: ), krstitke, prosvjedi, rasprodaje, konferencije, a tako će ja se nadam i Pablito. Otkako ih imamo nismo imali nijedan sprovod na koji smo išli, vjerujem da ih nebi vodila, ne zato što smatram da je previše tužno ili teško za njih (tu sam u klanu onih koji smatraju da život nisu samo lijepe stvari, misli da trebaju doživjeti i onu drugu stranu) već zato što ne vjerujem da bih ju mogla zadržati na mjestu, spriječiti ju da bude ono što jest, mislim da to nebi bilo u redu pa bi našli neko rješenje.

Imam sreće što je moje starije dijete "dobro"   :Grin: , pa ju okolina ne doživljava kao smetalo, ne okreće oči na njene možebitne ispade, a sama sam prilično tolerantna na tuđu djecu.

Nebih vodila svoju djecu okolo samo u slučaju da im to ne odgovara, da negoduju, da vidim da im nije dobro, u svim ostalim slučajevima kud mi tud i oni.

p.s. Ni na jednoj svadbi na kojima smo bili sa djecom nije bilo zadimljeno, a bogami ni ekipe pod gasom... Lastane, jeli to normalno?!  :Grin:

----------


## Mima

Ja, evo, ne volim vidjeti djecu nigdje gdje mi je očito da im je dosadno i naporno. Ne volim vidjeti djecu koja šize po shopping centrima, ne zato što bi me smetala nego zato što mi je jasno da se dosađuju. Ne volim vidjeti djecu kako se motaju oko stolova u zadimljenim kafićima, ne volim vidjeti niti kako dugo sjede na terasama, npr. šećem Tkalčićevom prema Trgu i vidim dvoje super zbigecane djece kako sjede za stolom, vraćam se i oni su još tamo, samo se sad već penju po stolu i stolicama.
Ne volim vidjeti djecu na tulumima za odrasle, i općenito na mjestima gdje je bučno, zadimljeno i gdje ima puno ljudi. Najmanje volim vidjeti djecu kako kojekuda spavaju, obučeni i pokriveni kaputom.
Svoje dijete ja na takva mjesta ne vodim ili vodim minimalno moguće (shopping centri su nekad neizbježni), što ne znači da ga ostavljam nekome, nego niti ja ne idem na takva mjesta.

----------


## Matilda

Uglavnom dijete ide s nama. Tj. djeca.
Ovisi o događaju i situaciji. 

Na sprovod ih ne bih vodila. Ili bi išao MM ili ja. Ako je sprovod u obitelji, kao npr. prije tri godine kad je umro moj tata, M nije bila na sprovodu već kod druge bake, mame MM (tata MM je bio na sprovodu).

U crkvu na misu djeca su dobrodošla, barem je tako kod nas.

Na vjenčanja idemo na obred, u restoran ne do kraja, ili ode samo MM ili ja (ovisi čije je vjenčanje, s moje ili njegove strane). Dogodi li se da je preglasna, izađemo. Tako je bilo na vjenčanju moje sestre, MM je izašao s njom. U restoranu je bila dok stvarno nije bila umorna, a onda je MM otišao doma s njom, a ja sam ostala. 
U kino je nismo nikad vodili, osim na dječje filmove. MM i ja kad idemo u kino, ostavimo dijete baki. Sad kad imamo dvoje još nismo bili.

Izložbe, promocije, otvaranja, predavanja, ovisi o događaju. Ako je nešto bitno da poslušamo ili se očekuje tišina, djecu ostavimo bakama, ili ne idemo, ili ide samo jedan. Npr. kad je bila promocija knjige moga tate, ja sam smatrala bitnim da unuci dođu na promociju, baš zbog toga što njega više nema. Bili su na početku dok su se ljudi skupljali, pozdravljali se s nama i pričali. Kad je promocija počela, Matilda je ostala, MM je s Janom izašao van i šetao. Na kraju smo opet bili svi.

----------


## bfamily

Ja ovako, nikad nebi vodila djete na sprovod. Smatram da netreba vidjeti toliko tuge, i mislim da ne razumje što se događa.
Na vjenčanje, nebi vodila malu bebu. Mi smo isto ostajali doma jer je nismo imali kome ostaviti jer su i svi naši bili pozvani. No sad bi je već povela, ima 2 godine, voli glazbu, ostali bi dok joj nebi dosadilo i vjerujem da bi bilo super.
Jedva čekam kad ćemo prvi put ići s njom u kino. Ja i mm smo filmofili pa se nadamo da će i ona našim stopama.   :Love:

----------


## Matilda

Ode mi post.
Da nastavim ...

Osjetim li da moje dijete ometa, plače, dere se, nervozno, umorno i sl. omaknemo je, izađemo van. Ali nastojim ih poštediti i ne dovoditi ih u situacije da ih moram smirivati, utišavati, a mirno gledati da nadglašavaju govornika na otvorenju izložbe ne mogu.

----------


## mama courage

*pace*, ideš na tulumarenja, birtije u šopinge... ti si savršena majka   :Laughing:  

inače, *lucas*, pačin mali je divan. kad je u mom prisustvu.  :Aparatic:  tako da ne treba joj previše vjerovat'. no, ipak je malac i odrastao.   :Love:  




> nisam je vodila ni na konferenciju sa sobom


a vidiš, neki su vodili djecu sa sobom.   :Grin:  i tu sad nastupa autocenzura   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Frida

> nisam je vodila ni na konferenciju sa sobom
> 			
> 		
> 
> a vidiš, neki su vodili djecu sa sobom.   i tu sad nastupa autocenzura


zašto?  :Grin:

----------


## Lucas

ma pace  je legenda... 8)

----------


## Matilda

Npr. vodili smo je dva puta na Gibonnijev koncert (jedan za zatvoreni krug gostiju, mala dvorana, onak više intimni koncert, i jedan na otvorenom). Ali na Depeche Mode je nisam vodila, niti neću ( :D dolaze 21.5.).

I da, na Rodinu konferenciju ih nisam povela. Matildi bi bilo dosadno sjediti (ili crtati i igrati se) 7 sati, a Jan bi sve radio samo ne mirno sjedio u kolicima, puzi i bilo bi ga posvuda po podu, spava samo u krevetu ili u kolicima koja se kreću. Dakle, ja ne bih nikako mogla biti skoncentrirana na predavanja, jedino da je MM bio sa mnom i čuvao ga, a onda im je bolje da su kod kuće.

----------


## Tashunica

ne pripadam ni jednom klanu   :Grin:  
vodim djecu tamo gdje mislim da će im biti dobro i gdje trebaju biti.
ove godine smo išli na dvije svadbe. na prvoj je curka bila s nama, na drugu nije htjela ići. mališa nije išao niti na jednu i drago mi je jer na svadbe na koje ja idem ima i dima (a i alkohola), a on je sklon laringitisima i bronhitisima. u njegove dvije godine to su jedine dvije večeri kada je zaspao bez nas.
to su mi prevažni ljudi i nije bilo šanse da ne odem na te svadbe.
a nakon 12 godina roditeljstva zajedničkih odlazaka svugdje, došlo je vrijeme da MM i ja imamo jednu večer za sebe i bilo nam je baš lijepo (iako mi je stalno u mislima bilo jesu jeli, jesu pili, jesu ovo, jesu ono...  :Rolling Eyes:  )

eh da, jedan događaj od ljetos.
išla sam s frendicama gledati sex i grad. dva reda ispod nas majka sa četvero djece, od toga jedno od kojih možda 7-8 mjeseci  :/ 
siroto dijete je preplakalo pola filma.

----------


## bebelina

Ne idem s djecom na sprovode i u bolnicu. To je i meni prenaporno (psihicki) ,pa zasto bi jos i njh mrcvarila.

----------


## Matilda

> eh da, jedan događaj od ljetos.
> išla sam s frendicama gledati sex i grad. dva reda ispod nas majka sa četvero djece, od toga jedno od kojih možda 7-8 mjeseci  :/ 
> siroto dijete je preplakalo pola filma.


I je li toj majci gušt bio gledati Sex i grad?!  :/ 
Jel išta vidjela filma ili se bavila djetetom?

----------


## pace

> p.s. Ni na jednoj svadbi na kojima smo bili sa djecom nije bilo zadimljeno, a bogami ni ekipe pod gasom... Lastane, jeli to normalno?


Normalno je, zasto ne bi bilo normalno?
Meni su normalne i svadbe po velikim restoranima sa bendovima koji sviraju da mlada plese i di harmonika pici cijeli dan, i di je 90 posto svatova rodbina koju mladenci vide mozda drugi put u zivotu   :Grin:  
Ako ljude veseli, zasto ne bi bilo normalno.
Ima i svadbi di je normalno da se ljudi posoraju, di mlada place i sl. 
Srecom nisam dozivjela bas takvih svadbi. Sto ne znaci da nisu normalne, nego da ih ja ne volim i srecom krug mojih prijatelja ih ne prakticira.

Svakom njegovo. "Moje" svadbe su srecom samo tulumi. Na kojima mozes a i ne moras bit pod gasom. Ja se podgasim bar malo. I to mi je normalno 
 :Grin:

----------


## marta

Vadis mi mast s tim tulumima i gasom.

----------


## Tashunica

> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> eh da, jedan događaj od ljetos.
> išla sam s frendicama gledati sex i grad. dva reda ispod nas majka sa četvero djece, od toga jedno od kojih možda 7-8 mjeseci  :/ 
> siroto dijete je preplakalo pola filma.
> 
> 
> I je li toj majci gušt bio gledati Sex i grad?!  :/ 
> Jel išta vidjela filma ili se bavila djetetom?


do dana današnjeg nisam uspjela shvatiti cijelu tu situaciju.
sjedili su u onom redu odmah iznad prolaza što razdvaja dvoranu (cinestar), dijete ispred nje u kolicima, ostatak ekipe do nje. malo bi vozala kolica lijevo desno, malo stišavala ove veće, a većinu vremena je prestajala s djetetom u rukama pored one dva ogromna koša za smeće sa strane.

----------


## flower

jos malo o konferenciji...
...na ovoj mojoj, a ta nije ova o kojoj mc prica bilo je djece, ali neke cudne...sjede i rade radne liste, igraju se nekim kockicama, sjede mami u krilu (a imaju preko 4 god.) kako je bilo jako zanimljivo ja sam iscenirala u svojoj glavi sve sto bi ova moja radila - npr. istrgala zavjese (one venecijanere), to redovno radi u svim kancelarijama...pokusala nesto otpjevati na mikrofon, vikala - takooooo mi je dosadnooooo... ubacivala se u rijec voditeljima...
ona je ziva (i preziva neki bi zlobnici rekli) sestogodisnjakinja i ja stvarno mislim da nije za nju zdrava atmosfera neka konferencija.
da nije bilo opcije mojih staraca ne bi isla na k. i kraj.

----------


## anamar

mene (a poslije i moju sestru) su starci svugdje vukli za sobom. nisu nas imali gdje ostaviti. išla sam na svadbe, koncerte, sportske događaje, u restorane, kod prijatelja na kartanje... meni je to bilo super.

----------


## magriz

mališu ne vodim kod frizera, manikerke... to obavljam bez njega
na sprovode ne idem ni ja, pa neće ni on

u crkvu na misu idemo i mrzim čangrizave babe kojima smeta kad mališa pjeva i pleše pred zborom...

u kino, kazalište - dječje predstave

kafići, restorani - u sve gdje se ne puši...

na babinjak - bez mališe

----------


## Ora

Dijete uglavnom vodimo sa sobom svugdje.

Ali ima mjesta gdje smatram da mu je bolje da nije s nama 
npr. _sprovodi_... osobno ne volim sprovode i teško mi padaju zašto da onda dijete izložim toj tuzi i boli koja se osjeća u zraku. Ako ga ima tko pričuvati onda MM i ja idemo zajedno, ako ne onda je netko od nas dvoje doma s njim.
_Vjenčanja_... N je još mali i mislim da baš ne bi uživao na svadbi s godinu dana već bi se samo razdrečao od buke... i ne bih voljela da je dugo u zagušljivom i zadimljenom prostoru. Ako ga ima tko pričuvati idemo, ako ne onda ne idemo ili ide jedan od nas...
Vjenčanja su mi super za starije klince koji se mogu odlično zabaviti, ali ne za bebe.
...
... mogla bih tako u nedogled...

Ugalvnom mislim da nije loše odvagnuti koliko je neka atmosfera pogodna za dijete, a koliko nije.

----------


## Anci

Koliko sam uspjela pohvatati, mislim da se slažem s Mimom.

Ove godine smo imai dvije svadbe. Na jednu smo poveli stariju kćer (4 g) i cijelu večer sam bila s njom na terasi i gedala kako ona trči po betonu okolo (još je i nos razbila, umorna ko pas). Nismo plesali, večeralli odvojeno MM i ja, ma bezveze. Ona nije htjela ni prići toj sali jer joj je bilo bučno.

I pijano i zadimljeno. Slavonski svatovi   :Grin:  

Drugi put smo iši sami. 100 puta bolje. Naravno da sma mogla izabrati da ne idemo, ali nismo htjeli, išlo nam se. Bliska osoba je imala svadbu, željela sam ići. Moje cure su se šetale s bakom i didom, jele sladoled, a MM i ja plesali na Škoru   :Grin: 
L. je rekla da ona i tako ne voli svatove.

----------


## Ora

> mališu ne vodim kod frizera, manikerke... to obavljam bez njega
> 
> u crkvu na misu idemo i mrzim čangrizave babe kojima smeta kad mališa pjeva i pleše pred zborom...
> 
> u kino, kazalište - dječje predstave
> 
> kafići, restorani - u sve gdje se ne puši...
> 
> na babinjak - bez mališe


I još da potpišem ovo   :Grin:

----------


## toncica

*bilo kuda KIKI ,svuda!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D  :D 

od rođenja pa do danas,moj malac i ja ne razdvojni.

*

----------


## meda

> Ugalvnom mislim da nije loše odvagnuti koliko je neka atmosfera pogodna za dijete, a koliko nije.


i za koje dijete. 

dorian na primjer ne voli kazaliste, svaki put izademo nakon 5 minuta, jedino sto voli su one predstave u maloj sceni kad su djeca na pozornici

a ima djece koja se i u parku uspiju popenjat svima na glavu, za takve bi i suma bila premala

----------


## Shiny

> ana.m da se moj brat ženi i da imam malu bebu ostavila bi bebača svekrvi, (iako mi to nebude prvi izbor u životu)..
> a da se baš toliko mm i ja zaželimo kina a da nemamo kome ostaviti dijete danas bi otišao on s frendovima u kino a  ja čuvala bebu a sutra se zamjenili..vuk sit ovce cijele...


ovo mogu potpisati...

A i ne vodim ga na mnoga događanja na kojim sam bila jer je Jan u fazi da voli biti doma a ionako ne voli buku, ciku, kazališta, kina, puno ljudi   :Grin:  
Na Aliciu Keys ga sigurno neću voditi   :Grin:  
a bome niti na Depeche mode...

----------


## Cubana

Bili smo na jednom vjenčanju nedavno i usred ceremonije, nakon one buke i komešanja prije,  J me pogleda i onako fino glasno upita "Mama, kaj se nekaj događa?"   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Na vjenčanja ide, na sprovode, a nažalost bilo ih je, ne. 
Ostalo procjenjujemo ovisno o njezinoj zainteresiranosti i umoru. Na odluku ne utječe razmišljanje kako će drugima biti jer je moje dijete tu.

----------


## domy

> I mi često vodimo Leonu sa sobom jer smo obitelj i želimo doživljavati stvari zajedno, a ne da dijete živi na relaciji doma-vrtić-igralište.
> 
> Naravno da ima događaja za koje smo procijenili da bi joj bili prenaporni pa je ne bi vodili ili ne bi išli ili bi išao samo Miro, ali takvi su u debeloj manjini


Sa ovim bi se ja u potpunosti složila.
U večini slučajeva ide sa nama. A što se tiće svadi bio je na dvije sa nama i bilo mu je i njemu i nama super. Naprosto je bio oduševljen. Prvi put kad je išao imao je 2godine i 4 mjeseca.
Baš nedavno pričam sa svekrvom i pričamo njemu kak je on spavao kod nje i sa njom kad smo ja i MM išli na svadbu. A on će na to "Nebi ja spavao kod bake i ja bi išao na svadbu":

----------


## mama courage

i ja moju vodim na forumaške kavice. to je dio života. i ona se odmalena mora učiti kako to izgleda.  :Aparatic:

----------


## Anci

> i ja moju vodim na forumaške kavice. to je dio života. i ona se odmalena mora učiti kako to izgleda.


Znamo i mi kako to izgleda   :Grin:

----------


## pace

vodi ju ona i na subotnju spicu   :Laughing:

----------


## litala

> Matilda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Tashunica prvotno napisa
> ...


 :shock:  :shock: 


nisam bila ja, majkemi!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## seni

ja / mi ovako kao flower i summer.
kad je bila mala isla je skoro svuda s nama. 
i na predavanja, tad bi spavala u krilu ili gledala slike. sto je bivala starija, to je manje htjela takvo sto, pa sada ili pozovemo babysittericu ili bude kod prijateljice u nasem susjedstvu dok se ne vratimo.
na workshope i konferencije ako su povezani s puno rada u principu idemo sami, na studijska putovanja s njom.

sve ostalo tipa partyij, izlozbe, muzeji, druzenja s prijateljima sa i bez djece, restorani, knjizare, trznice, kave,  -ide s nama, s tim da sto je starija to vise sama odlucuje da li nesto zeli ili ne zeli.
globalno je ona jedno (i kad je bila manja) dosta razumno dijete (ne cupa zavjese  :Laughing:  ), sto znaci da joj ako su neke specijalne situacije (npr. u parlamentu) objasnimo neka pravila ponasanja i ona se toga pridrzava. i sve ok.
osobno volim vidjeti djecu posvuda, nisam prijatelj onih umanjenih kicastih svjetova "kakti za djecu".

----------


## seni

ali je ne bih vodila na sex & the city   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

dok L. nije bila, jelte, jos tako zivahna, isla je amabas svugdje samnom.
sada znam procijeniti situaciju.
ako mjesto nje za nju, ne vodi ju, ne zbog drugih vec zbog nje ali i sebe.
ako hocu s babama na kavu, ne idem s njom, ma koliko me mole da ju dovedem, jer ja idem na kavu. sto znaci da ju zelim i popiti  :Laughing: 
ili jednostavno, ne idem.
na sat-dva-tri moze ju pricuvati baka (ako je u prilici), duze od toga, tata.

na RMK nije isla jer sam znala da bi ona bila ta koja bi grabila mikrofon i skalala po stolcma ili pak umirala od dosade, na sebi svojstven nacin  :Grin:  vec je uzivala s tatom.


da je isla L. na RMK, mozda MC ne bi mala ovaj potpis sada  :Grin:   8)

----------


## pace

Marta Marta - doci ce i tvoje vrijeme, bez brige. Makar u starackom domu   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

i popodne sam na prvoj strani procitala isprike ako se ko nasao uvrjedjenm, a ja bi na to htjela dodati da me uistinu zanmaju razlozi i mjesta na kojima djeca "zivciraju" tj. vidjeti drugu stranu.

jer, kao sto sam rekla, ako L. ne ide samnom, ne ide zato sto smatram da ce nekome smetati vec zato sto mslim da to mjesto nije za nju ili jednostavno u tom trenutku trebam biti vse posvecena i usredotocena na nesto drugo a ne na nju.

iskreno, meni tudja djeca ne smetaju. trenutno se ne mogu sjetit situacije di bi me smetala....cesto znam "uletiti" tom djetetu i zabavti ga ako vidim da mama gubi konce u rukama, bas kao sto znaju i meni  :Smile:

----------


## kahna

Luka svugdje i uvijek ide s nama/ samnom.
Imam ga kome ostaviti, ali ne želim.
Ako ne ide on, ne idem niti ja.

Evo baš je ovaj vikend MM bio na svadbi, a ja domeka s Lukom - jer ne da mi se maltretirati dijete samo da me drugi vide   :No-no:  
Spava samo u krevetu, eventualno u autu - tak da nema smisla.
Ak spava doma - spava s cicom - znaći niš bez mene.
I nije mi žao i uopće nemam potrebu ići na neka mjesta, ljepše mi je 
s Lukm doma.

Ne vodim ga kod frizerke i na pilates - čuva ga MM tada - a sve skup ne traje duže od 1.5 sata jer inače fali cica.
Ili kad moram brzinski u dućan ( 10- ak min ) ostavim ga baki (mojoj mami), MM-u ili seki.

----------


## pace

> Luka svugdje i uvijek ide s nama/ samnom.
> Imam ga kome ostaviti, ali ne želim.
> Ako ne ide on, ne idem niti ja.


Ovako sam i ja razmisljala i zivjela kad mi je dijete imalo 11 mjeseci  :Smile:  I puno duze od toga. Al sad (ovo starije) ima sedam godina, mladje 3. Perspektiva je drugacija.   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

> Luka svugdje i uvijek ide s nama/ samnom.
> Imam ga kome ostaviti, ali ne želim.
> Ako ne ide on, ne idem niti ja.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ovako sam i ja razmisljala i zivjela kad mi je dijete imalo 11 mjeseci  I puno duze od toga. Al sad (ovo starije) ima sedam godina, mladje 3. Perspektiva je drugacija.


Pa ne vjerujem baš.  :/ 
Mame mi često nema doma ili ima drugih obaveza, a i znam da bi joj bilo tlaka da joj ga ostavim na duže.
Svekrva -  :/  nisam baš sigurna.

A i volim da ide samnom. Draže mi je tako. Ja sam mirnija.

A kad bude tak stariji - ak se izrazi da mu se ne ide - ne mora. 
U suprotnom - zašto bi mi smetalo moje dijete.
Ne znam kakav će biti - ali vjerujem da će ostati ono - ako ne ide on ne idem niti ja.

Bdw. imam i 13 god. mlađu seku i oduvjek i uvijek sam ju vodila/vodim sa sobom ako želi ići.

----------


## meda

> i popodne sam na prvoj strani procitala isprike ako se ko nasao uvrjedjenm, a ja bi na to htjela dodati da me uistinu zanmaju razlozi i mjesta na kojima djeca "zivciraju" tj. vidjeti drugu stranu.


ma ja mislim da nisu toliko mjesta u pitanju, nego djeca. i roditelji  :Grin:

----------


## seni

> i popodne sam na prvoj strani procitala isprike ako se ko nasao uvrjedjenm, a ja bi na to htjela dodati da me uistinu zanmaju razlozi i mjesta na kojima djeca "zivciraju" tj. vidjeti drugu stranu.


pa pretpostavljam da ako npr. povedes malo dijete na neku kazalisnu predstavu ili koncert klasicne glazbe za odrasle, a dijetetu se to ne svida, ili je umorno, placljivo ili mu se sve to skupa nikako ne svida..pa protestira
ili place ili vice ili nonstop prica, ili nesto slicno, vjerojatno oni koje sjedo do ili u blizine nece biti bas odusevljeni.

----------


## Trina

Ja ću tu ispasti padobranac ali ja ne razmišljam na način-vodim ih tamo gdje mislim da će im biti lijepo. Njima je lijepo svugdje, stalno su u svom društvu, igraju se, uživaju...A ja ne idem nigdje. Tako da pireve ostavljam sebi i mužu, to je zadnje mjesto gdje želim svoju djecu. Jednom smo poveli dvoje, trajalo je dva,tri sata dok ih nismo odveli baki i njima je bilo fenomenalno. Meni nije. Stalno sam pratila što rade, oće što razbiti, oće napraviti kakvu piz.dariju. Naime, hvatali su se ispod stolova pa tetama u kratkim haljinama nije bilo drago  :Grin:   I tako, u svakom slučaju nisam se opustila dok nisam ostala sama. Na sprovode jedno veliko NE. U svakom slučaju, kako god okreneš, ja ustravri volim otići bilo gdje bez njih. Majka ili nemajka ali ja uživam u tom vremenu. Jer smo stalno zajedno. A ovo što pričate o drugoj djeci koja smetaju..meni druga djeca nikad ne smetaju. Ni na sprovodima, ni u kafiću ,ni na pirevma...niti malo. Nego mi je super gledati dječicu i budu mi ful simpatična dok rade svinjarije a njihove mame letaju za njima.

----------


## Balarosa

> leonisa ja govorim o ljudima koji imaju mogućnost ostaviti dijete baki i sl. a ipak ga vodaju posvuda gdje mu nije mjesto..


Malo je problem u tome što ti zapravo ne znaš tko ima kakvu mogućnost.  Jer ima situacija koje izvana izgledaju jednostavno - tu su baka i deda i mogu pričuvati dijete - ali nikad ne znaš koji su razlozi da se dijete nekome ne ostavi.

----------


## leonisa

seni, ja fakat ne mogu zamislti malu djecu na koncertu klasicne glazbe ili u kazalistu :/ 

ali mogu situacje poput restorana, ducana, reda na salterima gdje vidim okretanje ocima na "ponasanje" svog djeteta.

----------


## krumpiric

Nemam ništa protiv djece igdje, Marin ide s nama u restorane, u kino, na kave...na...svugdje. 
ALI na svadbe, na sprovode i na slična mjesta ne.Ići će na svadbu svome ujki, striki..jednom. I to je to. Ne vidim poantu u tome da ga vučem na svadbe frendicama i rodbini, ni zbog njega ni zbog mene. :/ 
Ići će i na sprovode kad izgubi nekog koga voli, zasad na sreću to nije bio slučaj. Da ide na sprovod susjedu ili nekom rođaku, glupo mi je to :/

----------


## jurisnik

Ovo ljeto je umrla moja baka. Kako se radi o malom mjestu, sućut obitelji se daje u kući umrlog a onda se ide u crkvu pa na groblje. D je zato bila s nama u kući odnosno u dvorištu. Nije bila ni blizu lijesa, a kad smo krenuli u crkvu ja sam otišla a muž je ostao s njom doma.

----------


## cvijeta73

> jer, kao sto sam rekla, ako L. ne ide samnom, ne ide zato sto smatram da ce nekome smetati vec zato sto mslim da to mjesto nije za nju ili jednostavno u tom trenutku trebam biti vse posvecena i usredotocena na nesto drugo a ne na nju.
> 
> iskreno, meni tudja djeca ne smetaju. trenutno se ne mogu sjetit situacije di bi me smetala....cesto znam "uletiti" tom djetetu i zabavti ga ako vidim da mama gubi konce u rukama, bas kao sto znaju i meni


evo, ja lijenčina, ovaj odgovor sam čekala da ga u potpunosti potpišem.   :Grin:

----------


## Balarosa

> Ja ću tu ispasti padobranac ali ja ne razmišljam na način-vodim ih tamo gdje mislim da će im biti lijepo. Njima je lijepo svugdje, stalno su u svom društvu, igraju se, uživaju...A ja ne idem nigdje. Tako da pireve ostavljam sebi i mužu, to je zadnje mjesto gdje želim svoju djecu. Jednom smo poveli dvoje, trajalo je dva,tri sata dok ih nismo odveli baki i njima je bilo fenomenalno. Meni nije. Stalno sam pratila što rade, oće što razbiti, oće napraviti kakvu piz.dariju. Naime, hvatali su se ispod stolova pa tetama u kratkim haljinama nije bilo drago   I tako, u svakom slučaju nisam se opustila dok nisam ostala sama.


Ja sam jednom bila na vjenčanju za stolom sa bračnim parom i njihovo dvoje petogodisnje djece koji su ostali na predjelu... onda ih je nona pokupila i odvela doma na spavanje. Valjda nikad neću zaboraviti kako su ti ljudi izgledali prije i poslije odvođenja djece, bila bi to zgodna reklama za kontracepciju   :Grin:  

Mi vodimo Tina na većinu mjesta gdje idemo. Otkako se rodio baš su nam zaredala vjenčanja - odemo na ceremoniju i eventualno kratko poslije na piće pa doma. Jednom je MM ostao sam kasnije, ja nisam željela jer mi je to bilo manje bitno.

Sprovode izbjegavamo i tamo ga ne bih vodila da moram ići.

U shopping idemo svi skupa jer T. to voli... donosi stvari, puni i prazni kolica, nabraja što vidi... je da traje duže dok vratim 12 paketa tjestenine koju ubaci unutra, ali zabavno nam je. U jednoj fazi je bio nervozan pa smo išli odvojeno, ili MM ili ja.

U kino/kazalište ga ne bih vodila, ne vidim korist od toga ni za njega ni za nas.

I naravno da ga ne bih vukla po raznim šalterskim redovima da baš ne moram, ali nekad se i tako posloži, naročito dok je bio manji, kad sam bila na porodiljnom.

----------


## cvijeta73

> U svakom slučaju, kako god okreneš, ja ustravri volim otići bilo gdje bez njih. Majka ili nemajka ali ja uživam u tom vremenu. Jer smo stalno zajedno. A ovo što pričate o drugoj djeci koja smetaju..meni druga djeca nikad ne smetaju. Ni na sprovodima, ni u kafiću ,ni na pirevma...niti malo. Nego mi je super gledati dječicu i budu mi ful simpatična dok rade svinjarije a njihove mame letaju za njima.


i ovdje se mogu naći.   :Grin:  

meni ne smetaju ni djeca koja spavaju po stolicama. još se sjećam tog osjećaja iz djetinjstva i uzbuđenja kad dođe takav dan koji odskače od svakodnevice i kad nam je bilo dopušteno divljati uz odrasle do kasnih noćnih sati. sreća, samo takva.   :Grin:  
ja svojoj djeci takvu sreću priuštim uglavnom po ljeti, kad iščekujem da nam se moja mama priključi sa svojim godišnjim i kad smo sami s djecom. uuu, sjećam se jedne predivne ljetne večeri kad je u jednom baru uz plažu bio koncert gibbonija, a djeca spavala kao sardinice na stolicama i jastucima, uz more, na otvorenom. ma milina, bez obzira tko što mislio o tome.   :Wink:

----------


## maria71

Marko je bio i na sjednici Nastavničkog vijeća.

Jer baš i nije humano da ga zavežem za drvo.

Nije bio uzoran, ali hbg, mogao me je i ravnatelj pustiti kad je vidio da sam ga dovela, a ne dovodim ga iz hira nego iz potrebe.

----------


## Peterlin

Ja sam se davnih godina zgrozila  :shock:  kad sam u Londonu vidjela da na neka mjesta (npr. restorane i klubove) nije dozvoljeno dovoditi djecu. 

Kasnije, kad su se moja djeca rodila, shvatila sam zašto. To je zaštita i te djece i svih ostalih. Tamo se puši - zašto bi netko klinca u kolicima vodio onamo... Na primjer. A isto tako - zašto da drečavi klinci rastjeruju goste? Da se razumijemo, nije to u SVIM restoranima, samo u nekima. Pa si birate prema situaciji... 

Moji klinci nisu išli još ni na jedan sprovod (iako su oba odnedavno školarci), ni u svatove (na vjenčanja da, ali ne kasnije na tulum), u kino tek od prije godinu-dvije, kad su naučili mirno sjediti, i kad im je pažnja izdržala cijeli film, a to prije 4. godine nije bio slučaj.

Tja, same ste rekle - jedno je odluka (tu imamo manevarskog prostora) a drugo potreba (nije uvijek bajno, ali sorry, ima i takvih prigoda). Kako god odlučili, moramo uvijek misliti ili što je najbolje za dijete ili po principu najmanje štete. Nema jedinstvenih pravila.

----------


## larmama

> ima uvijek neka teta čuvalica, baka servis, teta, strina, nećak, susjeda, prijateljica koja će uskočiti?!


ovo je rečenica koju jako cesto cujem od svojih prijatelja, iako znaju odgovor svejedno im je to automatska radnja

i zato mi biramo ovisno o situaciji između dvije mogućnosti ili idemo svi zajedno ili jedan od nas ide, a drugi ostaje s njom

----------


## gita75

Ne vodim Mašu:
-u kupovine koje traju duže od pola sata
-na sprovode (osim ako ne pokapamo našeg kućnog ljubimca u dvorištu   :Grin:  )
-na kavu s frendicama ako one dolaze bez djece ili nemaju djecu (osim ako izričito ne traže da vodim Mašu)
-na izlaske koje planiram za sebe i dragog (ovo govorim hipotetski, još nismo izašli nikud od kada se rodila)

Ne znam jel sam sve nabrojala, ali generalno ne vodim je tamo gdje će joj biti dosadno. Ili ako sam ju već dovela, a ona šizi dosađuje se kupim prnje.

----------


## EvaP

Mi smo svaku subotnju setnju po gradu zavrsavali sjedanjem na kavu (na otvorenu terasu) skup s djetetom. Tada bi se izvlacio ruksak pun autica koji su bili spakirani samo za te prigode. Obicno bi u shoppingu pao pokoji autic, pa bi se i on izvukao na stol. Nije to bas bila najmirnija kava, al tada bi obicno malcu dali rucak (iz termosice, skuhan doma), on bi vozao autice, a mi bi odmarali noge.
Epilog - sad ga cuva baka i kad zavrse s parkom (baka zivi blizu parka u Bocarskom) malac pokusava odvuc baku u kafic, a baka je  :? 
Vodila sam ga i na sprovod. Umro je susjed, nisam imala kud s malcem. Na kraju je svima bilo drago da sam bila i ja i on. Ja nisam bila pretuzna, da je neki intimniji sprovod, gdje ocekujem da cu ja biti u komi, mislim da bi se potrudila uvaliti ga nekom, vise zbog njega, nego zbog okoline.
Bili smo na svadbi, on si je nasao drustvo, puzali su skupa pod stolove i oko zavjesa i on se igrao s njenim lutkama, a ona je uzivala u njegovim auticima i bilo nam je svima lijepo. Imam milion prekrasnih zajednickih fotki od tamo. Oko 8 ga je baka pokupila doma i malac je osao spavati, a MM i ja smo plesali do jutra.

----------


## mali karlo

mm i ja svugdje idemo zajedno i vodimo karla, di karlo ne može ić tj. ako mislimo da mu negdje nije mjesto tu ne idemo ni mi...

Majka od mm-a je bila u bolnici a mi je niti jednom nismo išli vidit jer mislimo da karlo nije mjesto tamo, ona je bila u traumi.

još nismo bili ni u kinu, i ako trebamo ić  negdje u goste a oni puše i nije ih briga ako je tu dijete onda im predložimo da se nađemo u kafiću pa sjednemo u prostor za nepušače tako da ne mogu pušit  :Grin:

----------


## sofke

cijela poanta je da treba prilagoditi uzrast djeteta događaju i mjestu

ako je dijete premalo, dosadno mu je ili se boji (mraka, buke i sl.) onda mi to nije nimalo simpatično i uopće ne odobravam prisutnost djece na takvim mjestima

ne idem više kamo i kada mi se sprdne, poštujem njenu dob i mogućnosti..ili je ostavim da je tata čuva

----------


## buba klara

M. (3,5 g.) ide s nama ovisno o prigodi, zapravo o njegovoj povezanosti sa osobom ili događajem radi koje se ide. 
Primjerice, na vjenčanje moje sestre, odnosno njegove tete (koju btw obožava) je išao, aktivno sudjelovao (ona je htjela da joj baš on donese prstene i jako ozbiljno je to shvatio i napravio). Kasnije je sa nama večerao, plesao, veselio se i uživao sa nama i ostalom familijom. Bio je stvarno lijepi obiteljski tulum.  :D Kad mu se zaspalo, oko 11-pola 12, zaspao je u kolicima (koju smo izvukli za tu prigodu  :Grin:  ) u malo izdvojenom prostoru gdje smo ga mogli vidjeti. Nedugo nakon toga, svi zajedno smo išli doma. Uglavnom, bilo je lijepo i njemu i nama i nikome nije smetao, niti je on pokazivao znakove da mu nešto smeta, štoviše bio je u euforiji cijelu večer.
S druge strane, kad smo bili na vjenčanju ljudi koje ne poznaje, nego su prijatelji od MM, nije išao.
Na sprovod od svoje prabake je išao sa nepune 3 g. Nju je dobro poznavao i često je viđao. Nisam uopće dvojila hoće li ići, iako smo ga imali gdje ostaviti. Znao je da je baka išla na nebo i da je mi na groblje idemo ispratiti (jer mi tako vjerujemo i to smo i njemu objasnili), sjedio je pored nas, nikud nije trčao i sl. Znao je da su svi tužni jer nema bake s nama ali isto tako nije bilo nikakvih scena naricanja i sl. Opet, kad sam išla na sprovode njemu nepoznatih ljudi, njega nisam vodila.
U restorane s nama ide. Ne ručamo 3 sata, ali onoliko koliko budemo tamo bude OK (jede ili dok čekamo igra se s nekim manjim igračkama). Ako smo negdje na nekom seoskom gospodarstvu – trčkara okolo.
U kazalište ide na dječje predstave od 2 g. Voli to. S druge strane, u kina ne ide jer ga ne diraju dječji filmovi, dosadno mu je nakon 10 min, shvativši to - ne vodim ga.
U shoping centre ga ne vodim - ionako ne idemo često a ako baš nešto moram obaviti, čuva ga MM ili obratno.
Dakle, stvarno ovisi o prigodi, mjestu, osobi radi koje se ide.

----------


## Kosjenka

Sprovoda u bližnjoj familiji nismo imali tako da o tome nisam ni razmišljala a za ovu širu rodbinu mi nepada napamet ga vodit, odemo mm ili ja.  Bio je u jednim svatovima sa svoje 3 godine i bio je oduševljen (susjeda mu se udavala) sada za koji dan se spremamo kod mm-ovog frenda, mo ga čeka cijela ekipa njegovih frendova ako slučajno bude divljo, cvilio , kunjo i radio kojekakve gluposti (čitaj ne bilo mu tamo dobro) ide doma baki koja čuva Pavleka, njega mi nepada napamet tamo vodit..eventualno ako bude ljepo malo prođirat u kolicima prije ceremonije. Mi živimo u malom mjestu i sve mi je blizu pa tako i crkva i hotel gdje je večera pa mi nije problem zaletit se nadojit, uspavat itd.
U shopinge ga moram vodit , primjerice idemo u Zg nekim poslom pa onda i obiđemo centre onak svi u kompletu i to mi je živa tlaka ali drukčije neide, no dobra stvar je da to bude dopodne radnim danom pa nema gužve...skroz se prijetim da kada bebonja prestane cikit idem sama na vikend u Zg kod frendice pa ču se nakupovat, obići dućane a možda i kino posjetit..

----------


## krumpiric

> Majka od mm-a je bila u bolnici a mi je niti jednom nismo išli vidit jer mislimo da karlo nije mjesto tamo, ona je bila u traumi.
> :


dijete bi vodila da vidi bolesnu baku, pa makar i u traumu, nemam te " djetetu tamo nije mjesto" strahove. :/

----------


## buba klara

M. je išao vidit didu u bolnicu nakon operacije. Doduše, nije tamo sjedio dva sata, ali išao je. Dida je htio vidit njega i on didu i uopće nismo dvojili.

----------


## Deaedi

Prvi mi je kriterij da je ne vodim na ona mjesta gdje ce djetetu biti dosadno ili naporno, gdje cu je morati usutkivati (npr. da ne pjeva kod dede u bolnickoj sobi gdje je drugi gospodin jedva zaspao nakon operacije) ili govoriti joj da bude mirna i da ne navlaci bocu sa infuzijom. Tako smo bili kod dede par puta u bolnici, jer bi deda zivnuo i odmah mu je bilo bolje nakon posjete unucice. Ali ti su boravci bili kratki, 15tak min.

Drugi kriterij je da li druge osobe zele da im se dodje sa djecom. Evo, bili smo na jednoj svadbi, ja pitala mladence da li zele da dodjemo sa djetetom, kako ce doci drugi gosti...Rekli su da bi preferirali da dodjemo bez djece. I tako smo je ostavili kod bake i djede. I nisam pozalila, na svadbi je bilo jako bucno, ne bi uopce mogla biti s njom u prostoriji.

Treci kriterij se odnosi na moju procjenu da li je OK da je vodim na neka mjesta koja nisu primarno namijenjena djeci: npr.  restorane biram one koji su prilagođeni djeci, i to u doba kada nisu poslovni ruckovi, kino i kazaliste je vodim samo na djecje predstave, ne pada mi napamet otici na Sex i grad (zato ga jos i nisam pogledala).

Banke, poste i sl. administraciju izbjegavam obavljati s njom - pa to je i meni naporno i dosadno, sta da je tamo navlacim.

----------


## Felix

nemam nista protiv ducana, poste, saltera, itd itd.
sprovodi, bolnice, staracki domovi, (jos) ne. premali je, a vibra na takvim mjestima i mene zaledi. :/ 



> I nije mi žao i uopće nemam potrebu ići na neka mjesta, ljepše mi je s Lukom doma.


eh, a ja imam veliku potrebu ici na razna mjesta koja nisu prilagodjena djeci. zapravo, kad bolje razmislim, mjesta na koja idemo mm i ja najcesce uopce nisu za djecu, pocevsi od toga sto se ide prekasno (ne pada mi na pamet vuci dijete van u 10 navecer) do toga sto je preglasno, previse ljudi, previse dima,...

... do toga sto mm i ja zelimo biti sami. 

j je za to vrijeme s bakom i dedom koje o-bo-za-va i koji obozavaju njega. mi se istulumarimo, malo i popijemo, razgovaramo o filmu i muzici, a on za to vrijeme sretno spava u krevetu s bakom i dedom. vuk sit, koza cijela. 

iz istog razloga ga ne vodimo na svadbe (kojih imamo u zadnje vrijeme puno). odnosno, dovedemo ga mozda na pocetak, dok je jos dan, ali cim postane cendrav i bude mu dosadno, baka i deda dolaze i vode ga na neke svoje djeci prilagodjene putesestvije.

na proljece smo imali jednu svadbu na koju smo ga morali voditi jer nismo imali baka servis. ostali smo do 11, uglavnom sjedili, on nije nesto pretjerano uzivao jer ne voli puno ljudi, sve skupa kad gledam, bolje da smo ostali doma, nit je nama nit je njemu bio gust.

sad smo imali drugu svadbu na kojoj smo bili solo. ostali do 5 ujutro, naplesali se i naskakali (bila je svadba po nasem ukusu, tulum i dobra muzika), vec se dugo nisam tako dobro provela. ne mislim da je on nesto posebno puno izgubio time sto nije bio tamo i gledao mamu kako pije vino i skace na neku djeci preagresivnu muziku   :Wink:  (je, i to je zivot, ali ne mora sve vidjeti i otkriti bas sad odmah dok je mali), a dobio je puno druzenjem s bakom i dedom i odlaskom u krevet u normalno doba.

i veliki potpis na pace  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

naša djeca idu s nama svugdje gdje ih možemo hendlati, a da ne smetaju ni nama ni drugima.
i da njima ne bude dosadno i/ili neprimjereno.
ako ne mogu zadovoljiti te kriterije, ne idemo ni mi.

nekad mi je žao zbog propuštenog, nekad nije...

----------


## Tiwi

> Lucas prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ana.m ja stvarno ne vidim razlog da malo dijete/bebu čarim sa sobom na vjenčanje među tolike ljude gdje svi galame i puše i svi su pod gasom...
> "!
> 
> 
> da se socijalizira


ziher   :Rolling Eyes:  

s čim ? cigaretama ili pijanim stričekima? 

mi smo jako dobrim frendovima otišli na vjenačanje u crkvu i kratko u salu. kad je Patriku bilo dosta i kad je bend udario svirku - mi smo se pokupili. 

drugi put, frendici - išao je samo MM. meni se nije dalo, jer mi je tlaka mislit kaj sad mali radi i jel sve okej.

inače vodim djecu sa sobom na mjesta koja su nam lijepa a i trudimo se ići tamo gdje nam je svima ugodno.

kad moram doktoru, frizeru, u šoping... trudim se da stariji bude na čuvanju a mali ili s mužem ili s nama zajedno.

----------


## ana.m

> ana.m da se moj brat ženi i da imam malu bebu ostavila bi bebača svekrvi, (iako mi to nebude prvi izbor u životu)..
> a da se baš toliko mm i ja zaželimo kina a da nemamo kome ostaviti dijete danas bi otišao on s frendovima u kino a  ja čuvala bebu a sutra se zamjenili..vuk sit ovce cijele...
> to je moj stav ali drago mi je vidjeti da netko ima drugačije i različito mišljenje od mene!


Pa dobro, ali to je tvoje razmišljanje, a ne razmišljaju svi ljudi isto.
Ja recimo nisam bila u kinu već godinama i ne bih ni išla, nemam potrebe za tim, pogotovo ne s malom bebom. Ali opet, baš me briga ako netko ima i to radi.

----------


## ana.m

Pa evo kada me se već nekoliko puta citiralo u vezi vjenčanja...
Kada je Janko imao 11 mjeseci (sisao je još), išli smo na svadbu sestrični, mislili smo biti do darivanja, ali je Janko bio fenomenalan. Plesao je, šetao sa svima, svi su ga malo ponosili i onda je zaspao u kolicima u sali i spavao. I ostali smo duže. A i bila je pored prazna mračna dvorana gdje sam ga podojila.
Kada smo išli na vjenčanje našem kumu imao je 2 godine i nismo ga vodili jer je bilo izvan zgb-a i bio je malo šmrkav i nisam ga htjela maltretirati. Nije više ni dojio i bilo mi je lakše.
Kada mi se ženio brat, imao je malo manje od dvije godine, bili smo do darivanja i otišli doma jer je bio pospan.
Znači nije sve crno-bijelo, postoje nijanse. Ali kažem ne vidim zašto bi trebalo biti gerneralno protiv djeteta na vjenčanju.
A i ako si baš ti protiv, a neko drugi je doveo svoje dijete, zašto bi to tebe/bilo koga trebalo biti briga. Nije tvoja stvar nego toga tko je to dijete i doveo. 

I ne idem s djecom kod frizera jer želim to vrijeme samo za sebe.

----------


## cvijeta73

ana.m. a meni kad se spomene dijete na vjenčanju odmah asocira na ona talijanska vjenčanja - i mlado i staro, i djeca i starci - i svi se zabavljaju. djeca trčkaju između stolova i imaju neke svoje igre i zabave, kasnije zaspu.
u stvari, ili na vjenčanje od sun.
prava idila.
ništa im neće biti od malo dima i pijanog stričeka koji im uopće nije bitan faktor u životu.   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

cvijeta, ovako kako si opisala je bilo ovaj vikend  :Smile:

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

naši bebači idu svukud sa nama,ali da bi ih baš vodila na sprovod...sorry ali ne bi.što se tiče ostavljanja klinaca kod nekoga...možda roditelji nemaju kome ostaviti dijete kao mi npr. stvarno nemamo koga, a ne pada mi na pamet da bi susjedima ostavila djecu.ne možemo osuđivati ljude.svatko ima svoje razloge. mi smo bili stoput u situaciji da smo bili pozvani na svadbu dok sam imala malu bebu ali jednostavno sam se ispričala mladencima da ne mogu ići jer stvarno mislim da nije mjesto s toliko buke za malu bebu.nemojte me krivo shvatiti.

----------


## ivarica

ivar je isao sa mnom svukuda sve dok nismo ili on ili ja skuzili da vise tako ne moze.
neki put se dogodila pritom neka kolateralna zrtva (sjecam se jedne zene u &td-u koja nije mogla odgledati predstavu od zivcanoce, njene, ne njegove, sto smo bili u istom redu), dogodila se i poneka njegova dosada, ali dosadna koliko i zivot sam, dakle prezivljiva   :Rolling Eyes:  

mislim da sam u ovih 9 godina to dobro hendlala, ali najvise zahvaljujuci tome sto je mm jako ukljucen i od pocetka ulijetao kad god sam isla negdje gdje bi ili meni ili njemu (ivaru) bilo bolje da zaobidje dogadjanje.

----------


## tanjads

Trina carice!  :Laughing: 

Filip je apsolutni čager od kako je prohodao i na svadbama pleše dok može stojati na nogama (čitaj do iza ponoći). Na jednoj novoj godini-omanja ekipica, svi s djecom, sva djeca legla do 11, on do 3 izvodio mame na ples (ispred tv-a). Imao je 2 god. 
Mi u subotu trebamo na svadbu i ne znam hoću li voditi Filipa. Njemu bi sigurno bio gušt, samo ne znam koliko bih se ja zabavila s njim. Pretpostavljam da ćemo ga povesti, pa ga pustiti da se zabavlja do 10-11, a onda ga odvesti baki na spavanje i vratiti se da se i mi zabavimo.
Na sprovodu još nikako nismo bili, pa ni on sa nama. 

Načelno, smatram da su svadbe, sprovodi i sl. prikladna mjesta za sve uzraste- mjesta za proslave ili tugovanje. Ako bi (ne daj bože) umro netko tko Filipu nešto znači, vodila bih ga na sprovod i pustila ga da sudjeluje u tugovanju na svoj način (makar to uključivalo stalna pitanja i ganjanje mački po groblju). Osobno nikad nisam bila na svadbi bez djece i bilo bi mi skroz čudno da nema djece na svadbi. :shock: 

Kazališta, kino - samo ono što je za djecu, koncerti - samo open air, da se mogu udaljiti od izvora buke. Kafići -opet na otvorenom, uz povremene iznimke-kad je nužno zbog žeđi, gladi, wc-a, kratko-zbog dima. Restorani-rado, ja volim jesti vani i želim to i Filipu. Muzeji, izložbe -obično ga vodim. Na tutankamona sam mislila ići solo (bez Filipa i MMa) jer sam htjela imati vrijeme samo za sebe. Konferencija-isključivo solo, red predavanja/ red druženja i poslovnih kontakata / red plesa/ red pjevanja, začinjeno s finim vinom - tu djetetu ne vidim mjesto.

U svemu tome imam sreće, jer imam 2 para baka/djed + tetku koji ga uvijek žele ugostiti/doći kod nas čuvati, pa možemo izaći skoro svaki vikend ili otići u kino u miru znajući da se Filip zabavlja. On nas isprati s "lijepo se zabavite" i vuče djeda/baku da se igraju.

----------


## Happy

Potpisujem Jagodicu.

Većinom idu s nama, a ako smatram da će im to biti gnjavaža onda ostaju doma.

----------


## cvijeta73

> cvijeta, ovako kako si opisala je bilo ovaj vikend


ako je neka od forumašica - zamoli je da stavi slike, da ponovim užitak gledanja slika od sun.   :Grin:

----------


## Ivany

Sara svugdje ide s nama.
Jednom sam ja išla na sprovod a mm ostao s njom kod kuće.
Nedavno smo je vodili u svatove...

Često puta bi mi bilo lakše da je ostavimo kod bake i odemo u šoping na miru ili obavimo što moramo brzinski bez nje ali i mm i ja više volimo kad svi zajedno idemo.

----------


## anchie76

Pace je dobro rekla.  Perspektiva se jako mijenja kako dijete raste.

Kad je bio manji i doslovce "zaljepljen" za mene, naravno da je isao svuda samnom.  Kad je krenuo bauljat sam, onda smo isli na probrana mjesta gdje moze neometano bauljati i ne smetati druge ljude itd.

Dakle, sve ovisi o djetetu i dogadjaju.

Sad je sve vise dogadjanja gdje mama ide SAMA   :Grin:

----------


## betty boop

> U svakom slučaju, kako god okreneš, ja ustravri volim otići bilo gdje bez njih. Majka ili nemajka ali ja uživam u tom vremenu. Jer smo stalno zajedno. A ovo što pričate o drugoj djeci koja smetaju..meni druga djeca nikad ne smetaju. Ni na sprovodima, ni u kafiću ,ni na pirevma...niti malo. Nego mi je super gledati dječicu i budu mi ful simpatična dok rade svinjarije a njihove mame letaju za njima.


ovako je i kod mene....
jedino ne volim vidjeti kada su roditelji ti koji forsiraju dijete na nešto, npr. dijete cendravo jer mu se već spava, ali ne, ostaje se do kraja rođendana jer je takav red   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vera

....vodim ga svugdje gdje smatram da bi i njemu bilo ok jer jednostavno tako želim. Na sprovod ne bih, jer i sama teško proživljavam takve događaje. Uglavnom mi nije žao mjesta kojih se moram odreći jer smatram da njemu bila ok.....trudim se da njegovo normalno dječije ponašanje ipak ne ometa previše okolinu, mada sam češće primječivala na takvim mjestima (vjenčanja, svečani ručkovi i sl.) ponašanja odraslih ljudi koja mi se nisu sviđala, nego ponašanja djece.

----------


## martinaP

Na svadbe idemo samo ja ili samo MM, A. ostaje s onim drugim doma. Ne ostavljamo ga s nikim trećim. U sprovode ne ide, jedino bi išao ako bi ne daj Bože umro netko blizak.

----------


## meda

> meda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lucas prvotno napisa
> ...


pa nego sta! jedino mislim da cigaretama nije moguca, a pijanim starcekima nije potrebna socijalizacija, al nikad ne znas 

i da, meni dijete dode ko super izgovor da odem doma u 9 sati sa svadbe, pa da mi je ne znam kako netko drag prijatelj ili vazan rod, ja na tome ne mogu duze od vecere ostat, tak da od kad imam dijete nemam problema sa svadbama, kad si sam glupo je malo rec e mi sad idemo, a ono zabava tek pocela  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Ja baš volim svadbe   :Grin:

----------


## meda

> Na svadbe idemo samo ja ili samo MM, A. ostaje s onim drugim doma. Ne ostavljamo ga s nikim trećim. *U sprovode ne ide*, jedino bi išao ako bi ne daj Bože umro netko blizak.


ovo zvuci ko da neko ide na sporovode ko neko drugi u kino  :Laughing:  

meni je isto normalno da u slucaju da umre netko blizak da ide, naravno da nece ic na sprovod na koji bi ja isla zbog formalnosti, al tada je dovoljno da odem samo ja ili mm, ili recimo moji roditelji i sestra

meni je jako vazno u odluci hocu li voditi dijete nekamo i to koliko dugo cemo biti razdvojeni, i hoce li ga mm moci cuvati

----------


## leonisa

a moje dijete je pokazalo da moze spavat na svadbi, na dvije spojene stolice, odmah uz bend  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> a moje dijete je pokazalo da moze spavat na svadbi, na dvije spojene stolice, odmah uz bend


I moje. Ali ne kraj benda.
Njoj je, kao super tamo, ali neće unutra. Samo trči po onom mraku okolo, a mi dežuramo kraj nje.
Zato smo lijepo drugi put išli sami.  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

o ne, moja ce, vec vidim, zlazit po svadbama. nije se makla s podija.
jedini bed je bio sto je inzistirala da tamo budem i ja  :Laughing:  

inace, slazem se da se stavovi, misljenja, potrebe....mijenjaju kako dijete raste.

----------


## Anci

I ja. 
Baš smo neki dan MM i ja pričali kako smo dugo govorili kako se nama nigdje ne ide bez djece i sl.
A sad bi baš u kino  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

evo, veceras upravo rezervirala tri kazalisne predstave.
bez djeteta  :Grin:  

ponekad mi dodje da samo pobjegnem. onako, glavom bez obzira. na sat-dva.
a ponekad da uradim to isto stiscuci nju u narucju.  :Smile:

----------


## Anci

> a ponekad da uradim to isto stiscuci nju u narucju.


  :Heart:

----------


## koksy

Malac je isao s nama na svadbu kad je imao svega 9 mj. I propuzao je cijelu salu nekoliko puta, plesao je, uzivao u glazbi i uopce nije bio gnjavaza.
Spavao je u apartmanu od mladenaca.
I nije bio najmlade dijete tamo!

Jedino sam ja s njim bila ispred crkve tokom vjencanja jer je bio pospan pa sam ga vozikala u kolicima da malo odspava.

A i inace kud idem ja ide i on jer je MM na terenu i nemam ga gdje ostavit. I uopce mi nije gnjavaza, totalno mi je to postalo normalno.

Nebi ga vodila jedino na sprovode jer mislim da maloj djeci tamo nije mjesto.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Uvijek i svuda!!!

----------


## Dolisa

Nisam ga jos vodila na vjencanje, zbog zadimljenosti i buke, ali ja sam bila samo na jednom otkad se on rodio. Ako se bas netko bitan bude vjencavao u buducnosti...

sto se ostaloga tice - vodim ga uvijek i svugdje, nemam bas izbora, a ono sice kad imam,  tada ide samnom jer oboje tako zelimo.

----------


## kate

> ima uvijek neka teta čuvalica, baka servis, teta, strina, nećak, susjeda, prijateljica koja će uskočiti


nema

----------


## grace

Ja sam prije dva tjedna propustila sprovd drage mi osobe jer curku nisam imala kome ostaviti. Mislim da to ne bih više učinila, kao što ne bih ostavila dijete na čuvanje osobi u koju nemam povjerenja ili na koju moje dijete nije naviklo. Uglavnom, ako odlučimo da nešto nije prihvatljivo ne vodimo ga ili ide samo jedan roditelj, kao u slučaju sprovoda.

----------


## abonjeko

> Ja, evo, ne volim vidjeti djecu nigdje gdje mi je očito da im je dosadno i naporno. Ne volim vidjeti djecu koja šize po shopping centrima, ne zato što bi me smetala nego zato što mi je jasno da se dosađuju. Ne volim vidjeti djecu kako se motaju oko stolova u zadimljenim kafićima, ne volim vidjeti niti kako dugo sjede na terasama, npr. šećem Tkalčićevom prema Trgu i vidim dvoje super zbigecane djece kako sjede za stolom, vraćam se i oni su još tamo, samo se sad već penju po stolu i stolicama.
> Ne volim vidjeti djecu na tulumima za odrasle, i općenito na mjestima gdje je bučno, zadimljeno i gdje ima puno ljudi. Najmanje volim vidjeti djecu kako kojekuda spavaju, obučeni i pokriveni kaputom.
> Svoje dijete ja na takva mjesta ne vodim ili vodim minimalno moguće (shopping centri su nekad neizbježni), što ne znači da ga ostavljam nekome, nego niti ja ne idem na takva mjesta.


POTPIS.....htjedoh reći kako ja nemam NIKOGA za čuvanje Nile NIKADA....pa opet bih se smatrala manijakom da odem s njom na sprovod....u tom sličaju, ja bih ostala kući s njom ma koliko sprovod bio neizbježan....

Jučer mi je baka rekla da MORAM doći s Nilom na njezin sprovod i da će me ona s neba proganjati ako joj ne dođem  :Rolling Eyes:  ......nikako nije razumjela da ja znam otpratiti ljude i na ljepši način....

Uostalom, razumijem ovu strašnu okolinu koja diktira svakom individuom i spremna je na razne linčove ako se ključna osoba ne pojavi u ključnome trenutku....Osobno se ježim sprovoda jer se nakupi gomila ljudi koji samo gledaju kako se familija ponaša...tko govori, tko plače, tko se smije, tko pije, a tko jede....STRAŠNO  :Crying or Very sad:  

Tako da razumijem da je upravo ta majka, vjerojatno zbog gore navedenih razloga, bila prisiljena dovesti to svoje dijete iako je jedva čekala da cijela procedura i cijeli taj kaos svrši....

Slažem se, djeca nisu za sve prilike i sve situacije...SVE u svoje vrijeme, rekli bi neki iskusniji ljudi.....

Uostalom, da nije tako što bi onda značilo SLOBODNO vrijeme roditelja??????

----------


## NatasaM...

ovo pitanje iz naslova postavlja meni MM svako malo, nikako da se navikne ...

Leda sada izbjegava ici s nama, ima svoje prijatelje i zanimacije, ali Lani je gust i dok joj je gust ici ce i gotovo

----------


## Maxime

Principessa u principu svugdje ide s nama osim naravno da joj nije mjesto na poslovnim domjencima, sprovodima, sluzbenim sastancima itd. Ukoliko dobijemo pozivnicu i nismo sigurni da se odnosi i na nasu srecicu, nazovemo domacine i pitamo koji je 'target audience'   :Grin:

----------


## jassi

moj ide svugdje s menom...od nabave, do doktora.....zasto...jer ga nemam nigdje ostaviti a i navikli se i smrtno se uvrijedi ako ostane sat dva kod moje mame  :Laughing:

----------


## iridana2666

*Lucas* javi nam se kad budeš imala dijete, za sad nisi kompetentna baviti se ovakvim pitanjima.

----------


## yaya

> *Lucas* javi nam se kad budeš imala dijete, za sad nisi kompetentna baviti se ovakvim pitanjima.


Što je tebi??

----------


## Lucas

> *Lucas* javi nam se kad budeš imala dijete, za sad nisi kompetentna baviti se ovakvim pitanjima.


čemu takav odgovor? 
ja sam samo postavila pitanje na koje ja neznam odgovor pa su me zanimali odgovori mama s iskustvom.
nisam znala da  na rodinom forumu smiju raspravljati samo mame s djecom..

----------


## Felix

:? 

naravno da nema nikakve veze. mozes otvoriti temu kakvu god zelis, pod uvjetom da je u skladu s pravilima foruma.

mislim, cinjenica jest da se svjetonazor obicno dosta mijenja kad jednom postanes roditelj, ali to ne znaci da ne smijes pricati o necemu sto jos nisi iskusio.

----------


## iridana2666

> iridana2666 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Lucas* javi nam se kad budeš imala dijete, za sad nisi kompetentna baviti se ovakvim pitanjima.
> 
> 
> čemu takav odgovor? 
> ja sam samo postavila pitanje na koje ja neznam odgovor pa su me zanimali odgovori mama s iskustvom.
> nisam znala da  na rodinom forumu smiju raspravljati samo mame s djecom..


Naravno da ne, ali postoje segmenti roditeljstva koji se počinju shvaćati tek kad postaneš roditelj pa mi je to tvoje pitanje (ili više konstatacija), u stilu 'živcira me ovo, živcira me ono...' malo neprimjereno sa obzirom na tvoju 'childless' situaciju.

----------


## Lucas

e pa baš radi te 'childless' situacije su me zanimala razmišljanja mama jer jedno je pričati sa frenicama koje također nemaju djece nego s nekom mamom s iskustvom...i da mislim da je tema primjerena mom "sadašnjem stanju"...

----------


## jassi

kaj se tu desilo :?  :?  zakaj se ovako ponasate ? bilo netko mama ili ne ovo je pitanje na mjestu..pa ona ce jednom biti mama ili jednostavno zeli znati....
joj ne kuzim....moji svjetonadzori su se promjenili ali sam imala neka pitanja i prije i s djetetom na koja jos ne znam tocan odgovor ili postupak....
nebitno....samo nije lijepo ovako se prepucavati pa odoh ja odavde a vi nastavite u revialnom tonu

----------


## yaya

Ipak nisi trebala tako grubo. 

Ja sam mama ali i mene ponekad živcira kad vidim roditelje koji vode svoju djecu na mjesta koja nisu primjerena za njih i gdje se djeca (a samim tim onda ni roditelji) baš ne provedu. Jedan od takvih primjera je obiteljski izlet u šoping centre i iskreno se zgražam kad čujem kako to u zadnje vrijeme postaje jedno od omiljenijih obiteljskih provoda.

----------


## krumpiric

budući da živim nedaleko od zg "oaze" shopping centara...zgražam se regularno kako ljudi provode nedjeljno popodne, na primjer...

----------


## jassi

da...nije primjereno..ali ja recimo nemam izbora pa odem u takav centar s njime, ali gledam da to bude centar s didaktickom igraonom a ne onom u kojoj klinci samo skacu pa ga tamo ostavim iz razloga da ja budem brza, njega ne mucim i u ducanu nije kaos.....nije neko rijesenje ali ja nemam bolje a u nabave razne moram-od hrane,odjece,cavlica,zarulja, namjestaja-----

----------


## tanjads

Čini mi se da preovladava mišljenje da dijete ne treba na sprovod i to me malo "živcira" (šalim se, više me brine).  Da dijete ne ide baki na wc, to mi je :shock: 
Osobno ne volim sprovode i ne idem nikome tko mi nije stvarno važan (zato i nisam bila već 100 godina), ali bliskim rođacima, prijateljima, nekome koga dijete zna-smatram da je sasvim ok da vidi kuda idemo nakon života i da ne misli da ljudi ispare te da pričamo o tome ako osjeća potrebu.

----------


## krumpiric

ma ne, jassi, vodim ga i ja kad moram nešto kupit, a nema mm-a. Šta sad.Mislila sam na korištenje shopping centra kao izletišta, što je jako popularno. :/

----------


## Ivany

> Čini mi se da preovladava mišljenje da dijete ne treba na sprovod i to me malo "živcira" (šalim se, više me brine).  Da dijete ne ide baki na wc, to mi je :shock: 
> Osobno ne volim sprovode i ne idem nikome tko mi nije stvarno važan (zato i nisam bila već 100 godina), ali bliskim rođacima, prijateljima, nekome koga dijete zna-smatram da je sasvim ok da vidi kuda idemo nakon života i da ne misli da ljudi ispare te da pričamo o tome ako osjeća potrebu.


Po meni je bitna dob djeteta. Treba znati što se događa kad umremo, ali netreba ni premalo dijete voditi jer ionako nebi kužilo što se događa.

----------


## jassi

ma jok izlet...no nekada on zeli u igraonu -ima jedna didakticka i kad pozeli odvedem ga nekad samo radi toga...ali kao na izlet pa satima po ducanima....pa ja bi poludila-nikako

----------


## Trina

Ma čekaj, ja sad čitav ovaj topic od početka do kraja i ne mogu vejrovati da svi pišete isto. Sve se svodi na to da vodite djecu svugdje gdje je njima lijepo? Znači vama nigdje nije lijepo bez djece? Nemate potrebu biti bez njih? Ne guštate u odlascima na kavu bez njih, u pirevima bez njih, u običnu kupovinu bez njih...? Čudno mi to nekako.

----------


## maria71

ja volim otić na kavu sama.

ja sam jedinica nemajčinstva.

----------


## meda

ja ne mislim da je sh.centar neko grozno mjesto za djecu, nego da ima puno boljih. sad da bi bas tamo boravili cijelo popodne ne bi, al sat-dva cisto ok. 
mm i dorian idu obavezno zajedno  u tjednu nabavku, njemu je to dozivljaj, to je njihovo vrijeme, dorian se vozi u onom malom autu, pregledaju malo i igracke i slikovnice, al vrate na mjesto, jer se ne kupuje svaka glupost koja se vidi...pojede pecivo u auticu...dorian naprosto obozava sve s tatom, i nikad nema nikakvih problema, ako ima igraonica malo se poigra. obave nesto korisno, a ja to iskoristim za nesto svoje

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ma čekaj, ja sad čitav ovaj topic od početka do kraja i ne mogu vejrovati da svi pišete isto. Sve se svodi na to da vodite djecu svugdje gdje je njima lijepo? Znači vama nigdje nije lijepo bez djece? Nemate potrebu biti bez njih? Ne guštate u odlascima na kavu bez njih, u pirevima bez njih, u običnu kupovinu bez njih...? Čudno mi to nekako.


nemoj nas svih trpat u isti koš, a ja sam još tebe i potpisala, moliti ću lijepo   :Grin:

----------


## Trina

> ja volim otić na kavu sama.
> 
> ja sam jedinica nemajčinstva.


Pa i ja isto. I ne samo na kavu nego bilo di. I sve majke koje poznajem su jednake nemajke kao ja- uživaju u kavici bez djece, u šopingu bez djece, u krajnjem slučaju neradu, sjedenju u buljenju u prazni zid bez djece.   :Laughing:  U realnom životu mame koriste svaku priliku da u miru obave što trebaju a na forumu mame ni ne žele biti same .Nikad   :Grin:

----------


## Trina

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma čekaj, ja sad čitav ovaj topic od početka do kraja i ne mogu vejrovati da svi pišete isto. Sve se svodi na to da vodite djecu svugdje gdje je njima lijepo? Znači vama nigdje nije lijepo bez djece? Nemate potrebu biti bez njih? Ne guštate u odlascima na kavu bez njih, u pirevima bez njih, u običnu kupovinu bez njih...? Čudno mi to nekako.
> 
> 
> nemoj nas svih trpat u isti koš, a ja sam još tebe i potpisala, moliti ću lijepo


Eto ga na, taj dio sam preskočila. Ajde super, zasad nas onda ima tri. Možda ohrabrimo još koju prikrivenu nemajku na strašno priznanje  :Grin:

----------


## summer

> Ma čekaj, ja sad čitav ovaj topic od početka do kraja i ne mogu vejrovati da svi pišete isto. Sve se svodi na to da vodite djecu svugdje gdje je njima lijepo? Znači vama nigdje nije lijepo bez djece? Nemate potrebu biti bez njih? Ne guštate u odlascima na kavu bez njih, u pirevima bez njih, u običnu kupovinu bez njih...? Čudno mi to nekako.


Cujes, ja radim. Preko marende obavim kave s prijateljima, shopping. Onda se bas zazelim malise. Ali, kad zelimo, ostavimo ga popodne baki (evo u srijedu kad je bio praznik - ne volim ga ostavljati popodne radnim danom kad su ga vec citavo jutro cuvali), i MM i ja smo otisli na pizzu i u kino na Vicky Cristina Barcelona. Dosta do slijedece prigode.

----------


## Balarosa

> Ma čekaj, ja sad čitav ovaj topic od početka do kraja i ne mogu vejrovati da svi pišete isto. Sve se svodi na to da vodite djecu svugdje gdje je njima lijepo? Znači vama nigdje nije lijepo bez djece? Nemate potrebu biti bez njih? Ne guštate u odlascima na kavu bez njih, u pirevima bez njih, u običnu kupovinu bez njih...? Čudno mi to nekako.


Nisi dobro čitala  :Smile: 

Osobno, gušt mi je popiti kavu bez djeteta kad jednom odem. No on je još uvijek dovoljno malen da ne mogu prestati računati kako ga u tjednu vidim oko pola sata prije posla i 4 sata poslije posla pa zbog toga tu kavu pijem jednom mjesečno.

----------


## meda

ja i mm inace imamo raspored tako da on bude pon, sri, pet popdone s dorianom, i onda ja mogu ici kamo zelim, isto tako i oni. i vikendom ako nemamo zajednicki program onda cesto jedan obavlja nesto sam, a drugi je s djetetom, ili obavlja s djetetom. ut i cet mm obavlja svoje najcesce izvan kuce,  ima iznajmljen ured blizu da ima mir ako radi na kompu, a ja ako zelim mir mogu isto otici u taj ured. 
imamo i puno vremena koje provodimo svi zajedno, negdje vani, doma...
a imamo i neke stvari koje obavljamo samo ja i muz, bez djeteta, al to je onda najcesce neki izlazak navecer kad dijete vec spava, ili ako je nesto bas potrebno da budemo oboje, a djeca ne mogu, kao sto su sad ove radionice u modusu. 

u principu ne ostavljamo dijete s bakom, osim u slucajevima kad mjesto niakko nije za djecu. 

naravno da volim otic sama na kavu u grad s frendicom, al mi je bezveze da setam maksimirom bez djeteta. a to na primjer jednoj mojoj frendici smeta, pa se ne druzim s njim previse, jer ne razgovaramo mi o ne znam cemu da bi dijete smetalo.drugo je kad pricamo o nekom problemu, tu mi dijete smeta  da joj se mogu posveteti, al da tracam nekog ne zelim gnjaviti mamu, niti se odvajat od djeteta, jer njemu to ipak bude stres ako treba ici spavati ili se probudio, a onda i meni.

----------


## meda

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja volim otić na kavu sama.
> 
> ja sam jedinica nemajčinstva.
> 
> 
> Pa i ja isto. I ne samo na kavu nego bilo di. I sve majke koje poznajem su jednake nemajke kao ja- uživaju u kavici bez djece, u šopingu bez djece, u krajnjem slučaju neradu, sjedenju u buljenju u prazni zid bez djece.   U realnom životu mame koriste svaku priliku da u miru obave što trebaju a na forumu mame ni ne žele biti same .Nikad


i jos se doborovoljno igraju s djecom. koji frikovi  :Grin:

----------


## seni

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Trina prvotno napisa
> ...


nisi dobro citala   :Grin:

----------


## magriz

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja volim otić na kavu sama.
> 
> ja sam jedinica nemajčinstva.
> 
> 
> Pa i ja isto. I ne samo na kavu nego bilo di. I sve majke koje poznajem su jednake nemajke kao ja- uživaju u kavici bez djece, u šopingu bez djece, u krajnjem slučaju neradu, sjedenju u buljenju u prazni zid bez djece.   U realnom životu mame koriste svaku priliku da u miru obave što trebaju a na forumu mame ni ne žele biti same .Nikad


ima nas još, samo su mi takvi izleti prerijetki...
jedino kad dođe zakoniti, a onda mi malo bed staviti ga, jer, možda bi se moglo štogod i zalomit...   :Grin:  

ali da bih sad radije sjedila na nekoj terasi, a ne čekala da se mališa probudi i rovela cijelo popodne s njim doma sama... 
o da, bih...

----------


## Trina

Stvarno nisam dobro čitala.   :Grin: 

 Meda, i ja se dobrovoljno igram s djecom. Svaki dan. Čitav dan. Zato i volim biti malo i sama sa sobom. Ili mužem, prijateljicama...

----------


## cvijeta73

> nisi dobro citala


a da nismo mi na pp slali podršku?   :Grin:

----------


## meda

> Stvarno nisam dobro čitala.  
> 
>  Meda, i ja se dobrovoljno igram s djecom. Svaki dan. Čitav dan. Zato i volim biti malo i sama sa sobom. Ili mužem, prijateljicama...


sjecam se da sam to negdje procitala, al ak nisi ti onda sori

----------


## Anci

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> ...


Nisi dobro čitala   :Grin:  
Sjedi, jedan!  :Grin:  

Maria se zeza   :Smile:  , ali ja tu svoju želju (neostvarenu)  :Grin:  za izlaskom u kino s MM-om uopće ne povezujem s "biti nemajka". U biti, ja sam puno bolja mama kad se malo ohladim, kad imam malo vremena samo za sebe  :Grin:

----------


## flower

> U biti, ja sam puno bolja mama kad se malo ohladim, kad imam malo vremena samo za sebe

----------


## jassi

> Stvarno nisam dobro čitala.  
> 
>  Meda, i ja se dobrovoljno igram s djecom. Svaki dan. Čitav dan. Zato i volim biti malo i sama sa sobom. Ili mužem, prijateljicama...


ja obozavam i htjela bi na kavu ili u kino sama ili s frendicama no nema mi ga tko cuvati - draga dal si dobrovoljka da mi ga cuvas dok ja gustam???  :Razz:

----------


## Trina

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Stvarno nisam dobro čitala.  
> 
>  Meda, i ja se dobrovoljno igram s djecom. Svaki dan. Čitav dan. Zato i volim biti malo i sama sa sobom. Ili mužem, prijateljicama...
> 
> 
> ja obozavam i htjela bi na kavu ili u kino sama ili s frendicama no nema mi ga tko cuvati - draga dal si dobrovoljka da mi ga cuvas dok ja gustam???


Naravno! Kod mene uvijek ima bar petero djece koji nisu moji (evo upravo prvo dijete dolazi na igru, a još sam u pidžami)  :Grin:   tako da će se tvoj dječarac sasvim fino uklopiti. Samo, ako ti se da putovati jedno 3,4 sata ovamo, pa još toliko nazad da bi popila kavu u miru sa frendicama  :Laughing:   Ili još jednostavnije, ti dođeš kod mene, svu djecu uvalimo mom mužu i nas dvije odemo na jednu trosatnu kavicu?

----------


## zlatokosa

kad bih bar mi mogli sa svojom dječicom svugdje...ili negdje...svi zajedno...no, mali je veliki bubanić i stalno smo doma...čekamo proljeće i toplija vremena...možda tada....   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## LauraP

Imam ih dvoje i svaki dan im govorim da ih volim najviše na svijetu ali moram priznati da ipak na neka mjesta volim otići sama, bez njih....to mi je potrebno da napunim baterije i da sam opet poslije dobra za njih. Ako s MM negdje izlazim sva sreća da baka servis radi besprijekorno pa ih odmah uvalim njima...   :Saint:  

Žene, volite svoju djecu ali ne zaboravite sebe....jednog dana odrastu i više vas ne trebaju a vi više ne znate kud bi sa sobom i ostajete "prazne"..... ja to ne želim za sebe, ako sam ja sretna i zadovoljna sobom tad budu i moja djeca sretna pokraj mene takve.....

Znači - ja se pridružujem onima koja je protiv toga da se djeca vode sve po svud.

----------


## LauraP

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Trina prvotno napisa
> ...


Evo i ja se onda pridružujem vama "nemajkama".....uživam kad mogu nekud sama ili s frendicama.....poslije toga sam preporođena.....i super mama. Hura za nas "nemajke" :D 
A i bolje da sam takva "nemajka" nego "majka" koja je po cijele dane nervozna, zapuštena, a od koje djeca nemaju puno koristi....

----------


## dijanam

Ne znam je li itko naglasio ono što je meni najvažnije u cijeloj priči, pa ću i ti ja Lucas reći svoju iz perspektive majke četvoro djece koja ih vodi svuda (a smatram da su i sprovodi mjesta za djecu ako im je umro netko blizak.)

Moj najvažniji kriterij je da na ometaju druge ljude tamo di dodjemo.
Pri tome ne mislim na ljude koje smeta sama cinjenica da sam dovela djecu, nego na situacije u kojima oni zaista ometaju nekoga da nešto čuje, u kojima bi mogli nešto srušiti, vikati, plakati, smijati se i sl. Ako i jedna osoba na dječjoj lutkarskoj predstavi ne vidi predstavu zbog mene i mojeg djeteta - to nije u redu (ako se ja s njime u krlu naguzim u sredinu reda npr.). Ako i jedna osoba zbog mojeg djeteta ne čuje rečenicu na nekom predavanju - to nije u redu. Tada se kupimo van.

Ako moje dijete na bilo koji način ometa bilo koga da dobije to pošto je došao na to mjesto - to nije u redu.

----------


## .kala.

> ....jednog dana odrastu i više vas ne trebaju a vi više ne znate kud bi sa sobom i ostajete "prazne".....


"prazne" ostaju samo one osobe koje su i prije djeteta bile prazne.

vezano za temu - vodim ga gotovo svugdje. ne zato što to uvijek želim, već zato što nemam izbora. a upravo zato jako mnogo cijenim kad makar na pola sata negdje idem sama...

----------


## .kala.

> dijete bi vodila da vidi bolesnu baku, pa makar i u traumu, nemam te " djetetu tamo nije mjesto" strahove. :/


nisu svi komentari "djetetu tamo nije mjesto" zbog djeteta. možda su i zbog onih koji moraju biti tamo - na traumi recimo. i onih ljudi koji su oko njih.

----------


## icyoh

Ja L vodim svuda gdje je "primjereno" da idu djeca od godinu dana. Neću ga odvesti frizeru da udiše smrad laka i farbe za kosu, niti ću ga voditi u zadimljen kafić.
A i ta filozofija "dijete u svakoj sekundi mora biti sa mnom" mi ne leži. osobno smatram da mu je bolje da se igra s tatom u parku tih sat vremena nego da se ne odvaja od mame sjedeći u smrdljivom salonu.

A što se tiče bolnica, sprovoda, promocija na faksu i sl. - tamo ga pogotovo ne bih vodila dok ne poodraste dovoljno. Prventsveno radi drugih. Zamisli da Vi pokapate nekog jako bliskog i došli ste mu izraziti posljednju počast, a u pozadini se sa govorom svećenika miješa urlanje "mama oću doma...neee". Krajnje neprimjereno i nekulturno. Ista stvar je i s bolnicama. Moja baka je ležala u KB Dubravi radi tromba i njenoj "cimerici" su doveli u posjetu unuka koji je divljao okolo, zapeo za štap na kojoj visi infuzija i iščupao je mojoj baki iz ruke. Nimalo ugodno.

----------


## igralište

:Saint:  Moja ne mora, ali želiona, želimo mi...

----------


## Sandee

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja volim otić na kavu sama.
> 
> ja sam jedinica nemajčinstva.
> 
> 
> Pa i ja isto.


Primate i mene?  :Grin:  
N. je jos mala, ali sigurno cemo ici skupa na djecje kinomatineje, lutkarske predstave, 'children friendly' vjencanja i opcenito na sva njoj interesantna mjesta primjerena njenoj dobi i mentalnom sklopu. U to ne bih ubrojila svoj odlazak frizeru, na sprovode, na vecernje kinoprojekcije filmova 'za odrasle' (ne mislim na pornjavu  :Grin:  ), u bolnicke posjete daljnjim rodjacima u terminalnoj fazi bolesti i sl. - imat ce dovoljno vremena 'nauciti sto je zivot', ne mora bas poceti odmah.
Nedavno sam gledala neku americku emisiju o vjencanjima i jedan par je na pozivnice uredno stavio da djeca nisu dobrodosla, i to je bilo totalno opceprihvaljivo, nitko se nije cudio. Kao sto postoje i npr. hoteli koji ne primaju obitelji s djecom i to isto nije nista cudno. Jos samo da nadjem hotel gdje ne primaju muzeve, bila bih prva na recepciji  :Grin:

----------


## daisy may

ja i mm često idemo sami obaviti neke stvari,
djeci na nekim mjestima jednostavno nije mjesto! 
jedna moja poznanica od kad je rodila do 8mj starosti djeteta, svuda ga je vodila sa sobom, nije ga htjela nikome ostaviti da ga čuva, 
a imala izbora od dvije bake, dva dede, oca djeteta, hrpa ljudi, ali ne...
i vukla da doslovno svugdje sa sobom, da bi ispala super mama,
i onda gle čuda - kad je mali imao 8mj rekla je da joj je dosta, da nemože više, da nema ni minutu vremena za sebe, da jedva čeka vratit se na posao, ma švašta!!! :/ 

ja odem često na kavu sama, usput obavim po gradu kaj nemogu s njima,
napunim baterije i super se osjećam!
idemo mm i ja sami na svadbe (u zadnje vrijeme idemo često..) i vidim tamo u tom zadimljenom i bučnom prostoru male razdražljive bebe koje mame ne žele ostaviti doma, kao da ih drugi vide, da se pokažu s bebom!!!  :Rolling Eyes:  


i da izlazimo vikendom, ne često, 
možda jednom mjesečno, ali idemo,
mislim da nakon rođenja djeteta netrebaju roditelji zapostaviti neke svoje "gušti"....

----------


## tibica

Evo me, još jedna nemajka   :Grin:  . 
Moja mališka obožava biti kod bake, šetati s njom po parkovima, ljuljati se na ljuljačkama...
Dakle, ako nešto trebam obaviti, a znam da s njom ne mogu, ostavim je baki bez beda. Malena je spavalica tako da je u te večernje izlaske tipa vjenčanja ne vodim jer ne vjerujem da bi joj bilo lijepo pošto u 8 već ide spavati. U shopping centre ne idemo često, ali ako idemo to je onda ciljano tako da ili idemo svi troje pa se mm i ona zabave na onim "autićima po 2 kune" dok ja obavim, ili nju pustimo kod bake a mi idemo obaviti što treba.
MM i ja volimo ponekad izaći van subotom (cca jednom u mjesec ili dva) i malena ostane kod bake i prespava bez ikakvih problema. 
Na sprovode još nismo imali prilike tj. potrebe ići s njom. Evo zadnji na kojem sam bila je tati jednog prijatelja (ona je u to vrijeme bila u vrtiću, nakon sprovoda sam otišla po nju).
U kino odemo bez nje (ne idemo baš često, ali ponekad odemo).
Nekakve "administrativne" posjete poštama, bankama, zavodima i sl. obavljam bez nje. 
Jednostavno mi se čini da je i njoj i meni lakše da te neke naporne stvari obavim sama, a ona da uživa u svojoj igri na njoj primjerenom mjestu.
Uopće ne gledam "poprijeko" na roditelje koje djecu vode sa sobom jer smatram da valjda poznaju svoje dijete i da mu ne bi činili ništa što smatraju da djetetu šteti, ali ja radi svoje komocije i efikasnosti radije neke stvari obavljam sama. U svoju obranu navodim činjenice da malena ima 14 kg, brze brze nožice i jaaaaako je znatiželjna. Ničeg se ne boji tako da smo je već jednom skoro izgubili u ŠC-u.

----------


## LauraP

".....i vidim tamo u tom zadimljenom i bučnom prostoru male razdražljive bebe koje mame ne žele ostaviti doma, kao da ih drugi vide, da se pokažu s bebom!!! Rolling Eyes...."

Potpuno se slažem s tobom daisy may, mislim da je to bit mnogih....žele se pokazati pred svima kak su one savršene majke.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Dakle, sve ovisi o djetetu i dogadjaju.


Tu je sve rečeno, ovisi o dobi djeteta, njegovim sklonostima, događaju...Od starta nismo imali gdje ostavljati djecu pa su ona postala totalni Cigani, svuda s nama, s osmomjesečnom smo kćeri i još dvadesetak ljudi dva dana tulumarili u planinarskom domu na Žumberku (bilo je toplo, nismo bili u dimnoj komori),  s tim da sam je uredno dojila dok su ostali pijančevali. 8) 
 I kasnije smo ih vukli tamo gdje bi i njima bilo dobro, u protivnom ne, na sprovod nikad niti  kod teško bolesnih u bolnicu. Za te sam dvije stvari odavno čula da se djeca ne vode.  :Crying or Very sad:  
 Što se tiče kina, ne vidim nikakva smisla voditi ih na film koji nije za njih, niti ja niti itko drugi zbog njih ne bi mogao uživati u filmu. Puno toga ovisi  i o temperamentu  djeteta.Moji obožavaju biti tamo gdje je ples i provod i uopće ne zaspu, vidjela sam da neka druga djeca postanu nervozna, treba misliti na to da ne maltretiramo ni sebe ni djecu, ali ni druge ljude. :D

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Zaboravih reći da se slažem s "falšim majkama". Djeca zaokupljaju 90 posto (možda i više) naše pažnje, ljubavi, vremena, s njima uživamo, ona nam pomažu da se izgrađujemo u kompletna bića, ali izgrađujemo se mi i solo, s mužem, frendicama i toga se nikako ne bismo smjele odreći, djeci će naše osobno zadovoljstvo samo koristiti.

----------


## daisy may

> Zaboravih reći da se slažem s "falšim majkama". Djeca zaokupljaju 90 posto (možda i više) naše pažnje, ljubavi, vremena, s njima uživamo, ona nam pomažu da se izgrađujemo u kompletna bića, ali izgrađujemo se mi i solo, s mužem, frendicama i toga se nikako ne bismo smjele odreći, djeci će naše osobno zadovoljstvo samo koristiti.



jeeeeee, upravo tako!!!
Meni je nedavno jedna trudnica rekla (već je sad i rodila, mislim) da kak smo mogli doći na svadbu bez djece (tada su bili stari 21mj i 3,5mj) da su to ipak naša djeca, bla bla bla, tamo se neš čudila...
jer kao ona bude svugdje, ali baš svugdje išla sa svojim djetetom,

ja sam joj rekla, draga ; dijete ti bude staro cca 6tj a već ga budeš morala ostaviti!
a ona veli pa zašto bih ga ostavila nekome na čuvanje!?
pa reko zato jer ćeš ići kod gnekologa na kontrolu poslije poroda i nećeš valjda dijete voditi sa sobom, ?! :/ 
a ona veli; kaj stvarno? pa nisam zo znala....
 :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

a zašto bi ga morala ostaviti? zar ne može povesti muža ili baku koji će biti s djetetom ispred ordinacije?

----------


## larmama

ja se mučim sa puno prizemnijim stvarima, fali mi da ju nekome ostavim pa da MM i ja u miru odaberemo wc školjku  8)

----------


## Trina

> a zašto bi ga morala ostaviti? zar ne može povesti muža ili baku koji će biti s djetetom ispred ordinacije?


A zašto bi ga vodila, ne vidim svrhu. zašto nebi ostalo kući s tatom, babom..a ti u miru kod ginekologa?

----------


## krumpiric

meni sa 6tj isključivo dojeno dijete ne može ostat doma s nikim?!
 :/ 
Ja sam Marina vodila (nosila) i ležao je u AS tijekom pregleda. Ne vidim problem. Nebi mogla ni na pir da imam 3,5mj bebu, ako netko neće s bebom biti u mojoj neposrednoj blizini.  :/

----------


## Trina

Gle, ja nisam ni išla na pregled sa 6 tjedana. Ali kad sam negdje trebala ići ili htjela ići sama, nisam išla na šest sati nego na max sat-dva. Izdojila sam se za svaki slučaj i otišla. Ne vidim ništa loše u tome. A što se pireva tiče, mi nismo išli na masu njih jer smo imali bebe koje se doje. Njih nisam htjela voditi tamo a nije mi se ni dalo dolaziti kući svakih 45 minuta, koliko su se hranili. Kad su porasli dovoljno da možemo sami, išli smo i idemo.

----------


## ms. ivy

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a zašto bi ga morala ostaviti? zar ne može povesti muža ili baku koji će biti s djetetom ispred ordinacije?
> 
> 
> A zašto bi ga vodila, ne vidim svrhu. zašto nebi ostalo kući s tatom, babom..a ti u miru kod ginekologa?


jer nikako ne bih mogla biti u miru. ok, mogla bih se izdojiti pa bar ne bi bio gladan, ali to ne znači da bi bio miran.

daleko mi je jednostavnije organizirati da se ne razdvajam od tako malog djeteta. kao što se i jesam organizirala u rijetkim prilikama kad sam morala obaviti nešto, poput prijave djeteta ili odlaska liječniku.

----------


## daisy may

> a zašto bi ga morala ostaviti? zar ne može povesti muža ili baku koji će biti s djetetom ispred ordinacije?



da, a do ordinacije mora proć kroz hrpu hodnika di beba može pokupit svašta,
pošto je ordinacije u sklopu bolnice....


a znam i takve koje su bebu nosile sa sobom u ordinaciju,  :/ 
nije mi to baš....

a mi kad smo išli na svadbu, beba mi imala 3,5mj, i sisala,
ostavila sam izdijenog mlijeka,
a ako bi ponestalo (čuvala ih moja mama...) dala mu je 20-30ml ad 
kad sam ja došla dome opet je sisao i nije bilo nikakvog poblema....

----------


## .kala.

> a znam i takve koje su bebu nosile sa sobom u ordinaciju,  :/ 
> nije mi to baš....
> .


a možda ni njima to nije baš nešto, no neke žene nemaju izbora. i onda ih zaboli za tuđe kolutanje očima i jel to nekome nešto ili nije.

i ja sam ta žena. imala sam frku, morala sam do ginekologa, a doslovno nikog kome bi ostavila bebu (prva rodbina 500km udaljena, novi grad, frendova ni poznanika nema). i šta sad? trebali bi se isprilačavati onim babama u ordinaciji koje kolutaju očima jer sam doša s bebom?  :Evil or Very Mad:  

i onda mi je još ginekologinja prigovorila da što nosim dijete. to joj je bilo prvo i zadnje prigovaranje. bilo mi je dosta što imam zdravstvenih problema, samo su mi još trebale babetine koje će mi komentirat nošenje djeteta...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## daisy may

> daisy may prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> a znam i takve koje su bebu nosile sa sobom u ordinaciju,  :/ 
> nije mi to baš....
> .
> 
> ...


pa ok, al ona je imala kome bebu ostavit, i to je sama rekla al jednostavno nije htjela iz nekog xy razloga,
da pokaže da ona može sve sama,
a onda mi došla plakat nakon par tjedana, kako je meni super,  a ona  je na rubu, da više nemre, da je sama s malim po cijele dane, da joj nitko niš ne pomaže (kad je sve rastjerala pa se kasnije nitko nije htio ni približit...)

a tvoj je sluča drugačiji, ako nemaš kome ostavit bebu....

----------


## .kala.

...a jbga, neka se i drugi put junači ili je sad nešto ipak naučila....ja nisam taj tip, da mogu rado bi podijelila brigu oko djeteta i našla vremena za sebe...samo eto, život nosi svašta pa se nađeš i u nezgodnoj situaciji koja je bila apsolutno neplanirana...

a mene je snervalo to što stvarno ima previše dokonih ljudi, zabadala i etiketiranja bez da se uopće zna što je s nekim uistinu. mislim, ljudi guraju svoje nosine najviše tamo di ne treba. ako im je žao djeteta kojeg majka mora vodit sa sobom čak i kad u bolnicu ide, naći će se gomila bezosjećajnih baba koje će to posprdno komentirat, a nikome neće pasti na pamet (kad već guraju nos u tuđe) ponudit toj majci pomoć....

----------


## krumpiric

ne vidim ništa loše u ostavljanju djeteta kad odeš u bolnicu-ALI ni u vođenju. Ja ne želim davati AD niti koristit bočicu-al nemam niš protiv ako se netko ne slaže sa mnom. 
daisy may, komentari su ti ružni, ispada da se mama koja želi biti stalno s bebom na kraju samo žali :/ 
moje dijete ostane kod bake i dida, a s mm-om je više nego sa mnom, smatram ih sve sposobnima i mislim da je moje dijete sretno kod dida i bake, ali kad je bio beba od nekoliko tjedana/par mjeseci, ja sam uvijek bila u blizini.Jer sam to htjela. I nisam to smatrala "žrtvom" jer je trajalo kratko

----------


## daisy may

> daisy may, komentari su ti ružni, ispada da se mama koja želi biti stalno s bebom na kraju samo žali :/


nisu moji komentari ružni,
nego istiniti,
pa kad je sad ispala sva isfrustrirana šta nigdje nemože, sama tako veli!

ja sam mišljenja da ima mjesta na koja bebe/djeca jednostavno nemoraju ići,
a o svakoj mami ovisi koliko će vremena provest sa svojim djetetom,
samo je potrebno nekad prihvatiti tuđu pomoć, pa će sve biti lakše,   :Love:

----------


## meda

ja sam isto do 6. mjeseca svudgje vodila bebu, osim ako sam isla negdje na pola sata, a dijete je upravo zaspalo.

pa tako i kod ginekologa. nasla sam se s frendicom ispred klinike i ona ga je cuvala dok sam ja bila na pregledu. 

ne zive svi u malom gradicu gdje ti je sve pod nosom pa siusat vrmenai tamoi natrag

osim toga,ja se uopce nisma mogla izdojit, a ad nije dolazilo u obzir

mislim da se svi slazemo u tome da nisu sva mjesta za voditi djecu, alise razlikujemo u tome koja su to mjesta. i kada je bolje za dijte da ga vodimo, a kada je bolje da ga ostavimo.

----------


## ms. ivy

još kad bi se složili da komentiranje postupaka treće osobe, koja ne sudjeluje u prepisci, i nema nekog smisla...   :Saint:

----------


## daisy may

jao,
 :/

----------


## pikula

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja volim otić na kavu sama.
> 
> ja sam jedinica nemajčinstva.
> 
> 
> Pa i ja isto. I ne samo na kavu nego bilo di. I sve majke koje poznajem su jednake nemajke kao ja- uživaju u kavici bez djece, u šopingu bez djece, u krajnjem slučaju neradu, sjedenju u buljenju u prazni zid bez djece.   U realnom životu mame koriste svaku priliku da u miru obave što trebaju a na forumu mame ni ne žele biti same .Nikad


A možda ne živite isti realan život  :/  Daj te vi meni objasnite matematiku, ako XY osoba radi, ide  solo na kavu, u šoping, na fitness, u kino, čisti, sprema i kuha - makar i po pola smužem  - kad i kako ta osoba provede vrijeme s djecom?

----------


## pikula

Hoću reći volim i ja, štošta, ali ako moram birati - zna se što ima prioritet.  
I meni užasno diže živac da žene koje se trude više od ostalih za svoje klince ne smiju na ništa požaliti jer su si same krive, a one kojima je JA na prvom mjestu smiju jer su one mudre i proračunate pa to onda ima smisla. Eto tako meni izgleda kad netko kome dijete čuva vrtić+ siterica+baka odgovara iz ureda nekom tko je odlučio odreći se mnogo toga da bi malo dijete ili beba bilo što više uz mamu odnosno roditelje, pa onda piše iz pomalo nemogućih uvjeta za pisanje i racionaliziranje s visine.

----------


## .kala.

> :/  Daj te vi meni objasnite matematiku, ako XY osoba radi, ide  solo na kavu, u šoping, na fitness, u kino, čisti, sprema i kuha - makar i po pola smužem  - kad i kako ta osoba provede vrijeme s djecom?


hm...pa ja bih rekla da ta osoba nema djecu (ili se ponaša kao da ih nema) ako svaki dan to sve uspije, no ako poznaje pojam organizacije i tjedan joj je isplaniran, onda bih rekla da je to itekako izvedivo...

----------


## daisy may

pa dobro, nerade sve mame, 
neke su i doma, poput mene,
znači ja sam odabrala biti s njima doma, 
ne voziti ih u vrtiće, jaslice, ne imati čuvalice
pa mislim da onda slobodno popijem sama kavu, bez djece s kojima sam doma dan i noć....

----------


## icyoh

> [Daj te vi meni objasnite matematiku, ako XY osoba radi, ide  solo na kavu, u šoping, na fitness, u kino, čisti, sprema i kuha - makar i po pola smužem  - kad i kako ta osoba provede vrijeme s djecom?


ovo mi je vrlo glupo pitanje. I naravno da ne ideš svaki dan na kavu, fitness, frizera i sl. nego *ponekad*. A da jednom kad rodiš ne možeš *ponekad* naći vremena za sebe, to mi je smiješno.
Kad se organiziraš, stigneš. 

Nitko nije napisao da mu je prioritet ići dati pramenove nego s djetetom kod zubara. no, da dijete ne može biti sat i pol vremena s tatom dok se mama farba - to mi je onak malo  :/
I naravno ne govorim o djetetu od 10 dana nego o djetetu od npr. 3god.

----------


## daisy may

> A da jednom kad rodiš ne možeš *ponekad* naći vremena za sebe, to mi je smiješno.
> Kad se organiziraš, stigneš.



baš sam to htjela napisati....

----------


## pikula

onda vas potpisujem sve tri   :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

> onda vas potpisujem sve tri


šokirana sam   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## daisy may

neznam jel "smijem" spomenuti treću osobu, ali moram;
nedavno sam vidjela jednu mamu s petomjesečnom bebom u trg.centru u kozmetičkom salonu na geliranju noktiju!!!!  :/ 
prestrašno, 
beba je lijepo ležala u kolicima, 
pa jel to mjesto za bebu?

----------


## .kala.

> neznam jel "smijem" spomenuti treću osobu, ali moram;
> nedavno sam vidjela jednu mamu s petomjesečnom bebom u trg.centru u kozmetičkom salonu na geliranju noktiju!!!!  :/ 
> prestrašno, 
> beba je lijepo ležala u kolicima, 
> pa jel to mjesto za bebu?


da, trebalo ju je odmah spalit....nego, kako znaš da je bebi baš 5 mjeseci?  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

Meni je veće pitanje kako će bebi oprati rit s tim noktima... Možda su ti gel neki čarobni, pa ne smetaju...

----------


## daisy may

> daisy may prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> neznam jel "smijem" spomenuti treću osobu, ali moram;
> nedavno sam vidjela jednu mamu s petomjesečnom bebom u trg.centru u kozmetičkom salonu na geliranju noktiju!!!!  :/ 
> prestrašno, 
> beba je lijepo ležala u kolicima, 
> pa jel to mjesto za bebu?
> 
> ...


pa pitala sam žensku ; gospođo kolko vam je stara beba?
ona veli ; 5mjeseci!

----------


## daisy may

ne, zezam se, nisam je pitala...
baš je pričala curi koja joj je radila nokte da je rodila pred 5mj,
pa je onda beba stara 5mjeseci..... 8)

----------


## pikula

One koje nemaju duge nokte, ne idu na fitness i frizeru na petosatne pramenove su spaljene već u startu - čim stanu kraj dotične - i nitko ih ne pita zašto nisu stigle  8)

----------


## .kala.

...ah zo...pa dobro jel si joj rekla kako je nije sram vodit bebu tu na geliranje?

----------


## daisy may

> da, trebalo ju je odmah spalit....


a kaj tebi je normalno vodit tamo bebu?! :/

----------


## .kala.

nisam guotala pa je komentar malo zakasnio...however, ja bi joj rekla da je sram i pokazala joj put ka lomači.  majka petomjesečne bebe sa sređenim niktima. tako mi svega - to nije majka   :Smile:

----------


## .kala.

> .kala. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da, trebalo ju je odmah spalit....
> 
> 
> a kaj tebi je normalno vodit tamo bebu?! :/


naravno da nije, vidiš da bi lomače palila... 8)

----------


## daisy may

nije bit u noktima,
pa nek se gelira kolko hoće al ne s bebom kraj sebe u kolicima!!!
slažete se?

----------


## pikula

Meni je bit u noktima, kad mi netko s gel noktima, petosatnim ramenovima, minjavom i štiklama kaže kako mu je dijete nemoguće - mislim si za kaj   :? - neki valjda misle da je dijete slatki aksesori.

----------


## mikka

meni je normalno ne ulaziti u to vodi li netko dijete sa sobom ili ne, zasto ga vodi itd. to nije moja stvar, i ovakva snebivanja mi smetaju. neki smatraju da 3-mjesecnoj bebi nije mjesto na nogometnoj utakmici, pa sam ja bila s f. na santiago barnabeu (real madrid-racing santander)--ne bi to propustila, nema sanse  :Grin:  

i tak. ja ih nekad vodim, nekad ne, trudim se da ne smetamo, nekad nemam izbora.. itd.

----------


## daisy may

> Meni je bit u noktima, kad mi netko s gel noktima, petosatnim ramenovima, minjavom i štiklama kaže kako mu je dijete nemoguće - mislim si za kaj   :? - neki valjda misle da je dijete slatki aksesori.


aha, znači one mame koje se ne odvajaju od svog djeteta 24sata na dan sve odreda imaju superdobru i poslušnu djecu?!
 :Laughing:  
da baš....

----------


## pikula

Ne nego su više s njima pa se manje čude. Mene nikad ne zblene što je dijete napravilo, ali roditelji koji se iščuđavaju vlastitoj djeci su mi uvijek  :?  uostalom kako biste ocjenili majsota koji nije niti najmanje zaprljao ruke ili kuhara bez kapljice na pregači - kao dan išta nije radio - zar ne? E ne znam samo kako onda barbie mame- čudom uspijevaju u tome.

----------


## pikula

majstora
ništa nije

----------


## meda

> nije bit u noktima,
> pa nek se gelira kolko hoće al ne s bebom kraj sebe u kolicima!!!
> slažete se?


a sto ti je tu tako sablaznjivo? jel taj gel nesto stetno isparava? ne znam sto je to tocno ni kako se obavlja, al ako niej stetno za bebu ne vidim  u tome nista tako  :shock: 

a ako se vec mora gelirati, bolje da je to s bebom kraj sebe, nego da zbgo takve gluposti ostavlja bebu svekrvi ili dadilji koji ce ju isto tako drzati kraj sebe u kolicima.

----------


## icyoh

zašto mama ne bi mogla imati lijepe nokte?  
pa nije bolja mama ona koja je manje "sređena". Niti su joj djeca bolje odgojena.

----------


## mikka

bome bi meni dobro doslo da mi netko strucan sredi nokte, toliko mi pucaju i svaki je svoje duzine jer sam ih "stucala" kako je koji pucao samo da ne grebu :/ 

mozda bi i klinci bili sretniji, ne bi ih grebala kad ih primim  :Grin:

----------


## daisy may

> zašto mama ne bi mogla imati lijepe nokte?  
> pa nije bolja mama ona koja je manje "sređena". Niti su joj djeca bolje odgojena.


e pa ja isto idem na manikuru, geliranje i imam lijepe nokte i lijepo odgojenu djecu,
ja samo velim da djetetu nije mjesto u kozmetičkom salonu, kad mama uređje nokte, a to traje oko sat vremena nekad i dulje,

djecu mogu s punim povjerenje ostaviti mužu, mami ili svekrvi!

vidim da su neke izrazile želju za stručnim uređenjem,   8) 
ajde samo naprijed, 


*meda* meni je sablaznjivije vodit dijete sa sobom kozmetičaru nego ga ostaviti na čuvanje....


zapravo možemo mi tu raspravljat kolko hoćemo,
al uvijek bude isti zaključak ;
one mame koje ostavljaju svoju djecu da bi u miru otišle na kavu/kupovinu/kozmetičaru/ginekologu su mišljenja da je ok ostaviti dijete doma,


one koje ne ostavljaju djecu nikad nikome, su pak mišljenja da ove koje idu nekud same nisu normalne,
i obrnuto!!!

----------


## čokolada

a što misle mame koje nemaju kome ostaviti dijete?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## marta

mame koje nemaju gdje ostaviti djecu ne misle nis, nego ih vode sa sobom.   :Grin:

----------


## daisy may

je pa nismo mi koje imamo krive da neke mame nemaju kome ostavit djecu,


opet se razlikuje stvarno ne imati kome ostaviti djete,
i neželjeti ostaviti pa reći  nemam kome....

----------


## meda

> [
> *meda* meni je sablaznjivije vodit dijete sa sobom kozmetičaru nego ga ostaviti na čuvanje....
> 
> 
> !


ja nisam rekla da mi je sablaznjivo ostavit dijete na cuvanju  :Wink:  

al ti nam nisi  odgovorila zasto ti je vodit dijete kozmeticaru sablaznjivo.

pa pobogu, nije ga odvela u bordel, ili na audijenciju kod pape

----------


## daisy may

pa da, mogla je i dati bebi da sisa dok joj kozmetičarka rašpa nokte,
pa da se i malo prašine naguta,
to je baš super!!!
 :Laughing:

----------


## Veki

Ja ću malo kao padobranac jer nisam iščitala svih pet stranica.
Da me je netko pitao to pitanje prije deset, pet, dvije godine i sad odgovor bi bio totalno drugačiji. 
Nekako mi se perspektiva mjenja.
Prije deset godina kad sam bila bez djece nikako mi nije bilo jasno zašto djeca moraju biti na nekim mjestima koja sam ja smatrala mjestom za odrasle. Moram priznati da su mi i smetala 8) 
Kad sam prije pet godina rodila i Babi bila mala nikako mi nije bilo jasno da itko ikada može ostaviti svoje dijete ma na deset minuta i otići nešto za sebe raditi. Postojala sam samo za nju.
Ubrzo je došao i mali, pa mi taj osjećaj nije jenjavao. Vukla bi ih na sva moguća mjesta i to mi je bilo normalno. 
Sada s vremenom mi se perspektiva malo mjenja.
MI smo skoro po cijele dane zajedno, izuzev kratkog odvajanja dok je curka u vrtiću ( ne spava u vrtiću ). Znam da dajem djeci puno. Idem s njima svukuda, stvarno mislim da kvalitetno provodimo vrijeme. Puno toga nam je podređeno njima.
Ali,... kako mi sada paše moje vrijeme samo za sebe. Ja vam to ne mogu opisati.
Doduše, imam sreću pa imam gdje ostaviti djecu, gdje oni uživaju, baka priča najbolje priče do iznemoglosti, i stalno se igra s njima, teta je najobožavanija teta na svijetu.
Svima im radim uslugu kad im dam da su zajedno  :Laughing:  
A ja, prvi put u životu idem na geliranje noktiju ( užas jedan od ispucanosti, prvi put u životu uživam sa svojim noktima 8) ), pokrećem svoj biznis, stalno jurim, a ono najvažnije jednom tjedno klinci odlaze na spavanje baki ( svi uzbuđeno čekaju taj dan), a moj MM i ja imamo vremena za sebe.
Tada odlazimo na mjesta koja nisu za djecu  :Wink:  i tako mi je lijepo bez njih.
Preporodila sam se, zadovoljna sam sa sobom i znam da su djeca zadovoljna.
Eto, nekako sve u svoje vrijeme.

----------


## Frida

> pa sam ja bila s f. na santiago barnabeu (real madrid-racing santander)--ne bi to propustila, nema sanse


 :shock: blago vama, kad smo mi bili u Madridu baš su morali biti u gostovanju  :Grin: .

zbog čega smatrate da djetetu nije mjesto u npr. kozmetičkom salonu? moja je išla samnom, često, ili bi spavala u kolicima ili bi sjedila i igrala se, s malim sam par puta sjedila u nail baru.

svaka radi ono što misli da je za njeno dijete najbolje, ja osobno mislim da ima zaista malo situacija ili mjesta koja nisu prikladna za djecu, istinabog moji su već i prosvjdovali x puta pa sam ja možda mrvu preliberalna po tom pitanju...  :Grin:

----------


## Imga

možemo ovako dovijeka  :Raspa: 

najbolja je mama - sretna mama

ako je netko sretniji izmanikiran, dobro
ako je netko sretniji jer može u miru popiti kavu ili surfati ili heklati, šivati, oprati auto, složiti ladice, opet dobro
ako je netko sretniji kad je sa svojom djecom 24-7, opet dobro

----------


## icyoh

> možemo ovako dovijeka 
> 
> najbolja je mama - sretna mama
> 
> ako je netko sretniji izmanikiran, dobro
> ako je netko sretniji jer može u miru popiti kavu ili surfati ili heklati, šivati, oprati auto, složiti ladice, opet dobro
> ako je netko sretniji kad je sa svojom djecom 24-7, opet dobro



X

----------


## larmama

> neznam jel "smijem" spomenuti treću osobu, ali moram;
> nedavno sam vidjela jednu mamu s petomjesečnom bebom u trg.centru u kozmetičkom salonu na geliranju noktiju!!!!  :/ 
> prestrašno, 
> beba je lijepo ležala u kolicima, 
> pa jel to mjesto za bebu?


pa i sama kažeš da je ležala lijepo u kolicima, očito su i beba i mama uživale  8) 




> mame koje nemaju gdje ostaviti djecu ne misle nis, nego ih vode sa sobom.


 :Klap:

----------


## apricot

> a što misle mame koje nemaju kome ostaviti dijete?


nama su obje bake "na usluzi", ali to ne rabimo osim ako nam baš gori pod nogama.
znači, ne mogu "upregnuti" mamu ili svekrvu da čuvaju djecu, a da ja idem na dotjerivanje.
ili muž ili nitko.

ja sam od onih koje misle da bake ne trebaju čuvati djecu nego se igrati/biti s njima kada to njima odgovara, a ne kada to meni odgovara.

isto tako ni ja neću čuvati unuke, osim "ulijetati" kad ne bude drugog izbora.   :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> ja sam od onih koje misle da bake ne trebaju čuvati djecu nego se igrati/biti s njima kada to njima odgovara, a ne kada to meni odgovara.


u potpunosti potpisujem. 

briga oko moga djeteta je moja a ne tuđa obveza (i mm-a, naravno).


kad bi baka izrazila želju odvesti dijete u šetnju baš kad sam mislila skoknut do frizera, super  :D  
Ako ne bi, M. bi sa mnom kod frizera, ni prvi ni zadnji put. 

stvarno ne vidim što je u tome loše.  :?

----------


## daisy may

> stvarno ne vidim što je u tome loše.  :?


mi se svi pitamo, za ono što mi radimo (i nama se čini nabolje) šta je u tome loše???!!!
jel tako?


a vidiš, meni se uvijek "potrefi" da netko izrazi želju poigrat se s mojim djecom kad ja mislim negjde skoknut.....

----------


## čokolada

bome si telepatična   :Smile:

----------


## (maša)

poptisujema pricot...imamo baku al je "koristimo" samo kad nam stvarno treba..

----------


## puntica

> a vidiš, meni se uvijek "potrefi" da netko izrazi želju poigrat se s mojim djecom kad ja mislim negjde skoknut.....


blago tebi

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> nama su obje bake "na usluzi", ali to ne rabimo osim ako nam baš gori pod nogama.
> znači, ne mogu "upregnuti" mamu ili svekrvu da čuvaju djecu, a da ja idem na dotjerivanje.
> ili muž ili nitko.
> 
> ja sam od onih koje misle da bake ne trebaju čuvati djecu nego se igrati/biti s njima kada to njima odgovara, a ne kada to meni odgovara.


Ovo potpisujem. 
Zanimljiva rasprava, baš smo MM i ja neki dan pričali o tome kako M. ide svugdje s nama. Nama je to normalno, i njoj naravno. Bilo je i "nezgodnih" situacija, kad sam je npr. morala dojiti kod arhitekta jer se nikako drugačije nije htjela smiriti. Tata je čak par puta vodio sa sobom na posao   :Smile:  .
Općenito, glupo mi je ostaviti dijete i poći se npr. zabavljati, jer bez nje mi nema ni zabave. Jednostavno, fali mi i stalno mislim na nju. None je čuvaju preko dana, dok radim, uglavnom mama i tata od MM i super joj je s njima. A navečer smo je ostavili 2-3 puta, i to ne za neki ludi noćni izlazak već odlazak na vjenčanje i sl. 
Ne znam, ja nikako ne shvaćam odlazak na višednevni odmor u inozemstvo i ostavljanje djeteta doma, ili šetnju i kavicu po sunčanom danu, a dijete doma. Gledam to i ne razumijem.
Svejedno, potpisujem i Imgu, vjerujem da svaka mama daje sve od sebe i želi biti najbolja.

----------


## daisy may

:Laughing:

----------


## koksy

Mi smo u subotu slavili godisnjicu braka, otisli smo na veceru a malca ostavili baki. Vratili smo se za sat vremena  :D 
Ne zato jer nemamo povjerenja u baku nego nam je jednostavno falio nas klinac, na veceri smo najvise o njemu pricali!

Inace, on ide svuda samnom i ja uzivam u tome, stalno osmisljavam nacine da ga zabavim, u kolicima za ducan smo otkrili 4 nacina kako se moze voziti.
Meni je "nametnuta" ta situacija jer smo malac i ja sami preko tjedna, al me stvarno veseli kad se vozikamo simo-tamo, malo kod ovog, malo kod onog, malo samo nas dvoje jurcamo po gradu, obavljamo banku, postu i sta vec treba..
On je stvarno dobro i strpljivo dijete (zasad   :Grin:  ) i nikad mi ne stvara nikakve probleme.

I sad za mjesec dana imamo krizmu i vjencanje isti dan i na oboje moramo ici, malac ide s nama ali cemo mu se potpuno prilagoditi, ako njemu ne bude zanimljivo ili nesto trece, otici cemo doma, nikad ga ne forsiramo i uvijek se trudimo ne poremetit mu dnevni ritam.

----------


## Lora163

ja obožavam svoju djecu i fale mi totalno kada nisam s njima, ali ne vodim ih svukud sa sobom, sve u svoje vrijeme
a uostalom i meni ponekad treba odmora od njih a bome i njima od mene   :Laughing:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> 


A šta je to tebi tako urnebesno smiješno  :?

----------


## mmmama

Mi nemamo "pri ruci" bake ni ikakvu drugu rodbinu. Idemo svi skupa svakamo. Ponekad kažem "Ah, kad bi bar jedna baka bila bliže...", ali to je rijetko. OK je ovako kako je. Imala sam puno vremena za sebe sve do 35., i imat ću ga opet, jednom. A do tada mi je sasvim dobro ovako.

----------


## Trina

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  maria71 prvotno napisa
> ...


Evo objasnit ću ti. Ja ne radim a sa djecom sam stalno. Jel ti sad jasnije zašto mi dobro dođe malo se maknuti?

----------


## Svimbalo

Ja sam se prvi put odvojila od I u trećem mjesecu prošle godine, dakle kad je imao 7 mjeseci. Tad je mogao ostati bez mene nekoliko sati jer već neko vrijeme nije isključivo dojio (a ja se nikad u životu nisam izdojila, tako da je gdjegod sam išla, on neizostavno išao sa mnom). Povod je bila promocija jedne drage prijateljice koja se odvijala u Lisinskom. Mislila sam dotad da mi ne smeta što sam stalno s njim, i da mi uopće ne fali "vanjski" život, međutim shvatila sam da to i nije baš tako kad sam samu sebe zatekla kako urličem i skačem po stolcu u toj uglednoj dvorani, čije god da su ime prozvali-a poznavala sam jedino tu prijateljicu   :Grin:  
Nakon toga smo išli na ručak-uživala sam svake sekunde. Ali sam ipak pet puta zvala doma da pitam kako je I, koji je bio super, ostao doma s tatom i ništa mu nije falilo. Ipak sam prva otišla...Jako me je pekla savjest što me nema, i bez obzira na to što sam uživala, taj me je crvić tjerao kući...
Dok nisam imala dijete razmišljala sam kao i Veki-i mene su djeca smetala na mjestima koja "nisu za djecu"-ali sada se i taj popis jako skratio...
Do kraja porodiljnog, još sam ravno tri puta nekamo otišla bez njega-kod arhitektice, kod frizerke i jednom u veliki shopping špeceraja. 
Otkad radim, sve je drugačije, vidim da je I takvo dijete kojem nije isuviše bitno tko je snjim, ako se taj netko njemu posveti 100%, uživa jednako u vrtiću, kao i kod jedne ili druge bake ili kod kuće...
Sad je to druga priča, češće ga ostavim npr. nedjeljom popodne s tatom i bakom (ta je neizostavna karika, jer tata voli "imati pomoć"   :Rolling Eyes:  ) i  odem na kavu s curama ili na kartanje-vratim se sretna i ispunjena, a on mi se razveseli, ali nije da baš nešto padne u trans kad me ugleda-dobro mu je i bez mene. To mi je istodobno i drago i malo teško, ali ipak znam da je tako bolje   :Smile:

----------


## Svimbalo

I da nadodam-što se tiče toga koja su mjesta prikladna ili ne da na njima borave mala djeca-mene *jedino* može sablazniti kad vidim bebu još u kolicima u nekom zadimljenom kafiću   :Sad:  
Ja koja pušim nikad ne idem s I u kafić koji nije "otvoren" (kao npr. oni u AM, na velikom prostoru) ili čim je toplije, na terasu.
Sve drugo mi se čini OK

----------


## krumpiric

> pa dobro, nerade sve mame, 
> neke su i doma, poput mene,
> znači ja sam odabrala biti s njima doma, 
> ne voziti ih u vrtiće, jaslice, ne imati čuvalice
> pa mislim da onda slobodno popijem sama kavu, bez djece s kojima sam doma dan i noć....


ma gle, da, ti ne radiš pa možeš sama popit kavu, mi koje radimo bi tako oduzimale djeci vrijeme. Jako fer i pošteno. 
Meni ništa više nije jasno  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Uh, jeste ga zakomplicirale.
Mislim da sam već rekla, bezveze mi je želju da popiješ kavu ili odeš s mužem u kino, bilo što... povezivat s "nemajčinstvom".

Djeca idu u vrtić, poslije smo s njima stalno. Igramo se, slažemo slagalice, čitamo priče. Ali, opet... Ne znači to da ih držim na rukama cijelo vrijeme i pjevam pjesmice, igraju se i same, nekad pogledaju crtić... popijam ja i tu kavu bez problema   :Grin:

----------


## sofke

ovo zapravo nije rasprava o temi nego nadmetanje za natječaj - *ja sam najbolja majka*   :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

> ovo zapravo nije rasprava o temi nego nadmetanje za natječaj - *ja sam najbolja majka*


x

----------


## flower

ocito im to treba  8)

----------


## apricot

a kad će rezultati i koje je nagrada?

----------


## ms. ivy

ako je nagrada manikura, ja želim pobijediti!

----------


## mikka

> ocito im to treba  8)


kome, djeci?  :Grin:

----------


## puntica

> ako je nagrada manikura, ja želim pobijediti!


hoćeš voditi i dijete ili...???   :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

i baku i muža!

----------


## Svimbalo

Četerice   :Razz:  
Ja ne pretendiram ni na kakvu nagradu, eventualno na blaži tretman na Rasprodaji   :Grin:

----------


## daisy may

a jeste neke,   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## flower

brbljavice jedne, sad imam dobar razlog da vas zakljucam    :Grin:

----------


## pikula

Trina, sve pet -zato sam i pitala jer meni to sve ne stane u 24 h, a bome ni u jedan tjedan. Najčešće je to tako da  ti je srce gdje ti je blago - odnosno vrijeme provodiš radeći ono što ti je važno. 
Tako da to da se sve stigne dok je dijete malo mi drži vodu samo dok dijete ne progovori - gdje je bilo cijeli tjedan i tko ga je sve čuvao   :Razz:  
 Sve ima svoje vrijeme. Dok su mali priljepci treba uživati u tome, a kako rastu sve više imamo vremena za sebe - pa i nokti dođu na red. 
Mene zanima je da se ljudi na poslu mogu požaliti da im je  muka od nekog projekta, posla, kolege i naići na kakvo takvo razumjevanje, ali kad se mame međusobno hoće nešto požaliti onda se skače u oči onoj drugoj. Zašto? 
Meni je jedna mama prvi put u životu dovela dijete na igranje i ostavila ga nakon vrtića oko pola 6 na vratima i otišla u shopping - malena je plakala i bila tako jadna da sam je ja nunala cijelo vrijeme iako ima skoro 5 godina, a mama nije ni trepnula kad je došla. Ništa - samo pokupila dijete i otišla. Ja sam bila   :Sad:   Eto netko sve stigne, ali ličeko od te male - kako nije mogla mami čak ni reći da je bila tužna i da joj fali...  Srce me zaboli kad se toga sjetim. Naravno dotična bi meni vjerojatno mogla  dati super savjete za mršavljenje, uređenje doma, napredak u karijeri, ali ja sam si rađe glupa, ružna i debela  8)

----------


## tibica

I ja radim i ono vrijeme od kad dođem po nju do trena kad ide spavati mi je prekratko za druženje, pogotovo što u međuvremenu moram obaviti i neke kućanske poslove  :Sad:  
Ali dobra stvar je to što mišica ide rano spavati ( oko 8 ) pa nakon toga mogu otići na trening.  :D  To me strašno veseli.

----------


## sanja77

Ja bebolina vodim svugdje sa sobom i po njemu se ravnam gdje ću i koliko dugo ostati. Ostao mi je sjećanju naš prvi pravi izlazak kada je imao 4 mjeseca. Išli smo s frendovima u pizzeriju i bio je jako dobar, svima se smije i dođu dvije kokoši (čitaj klinke 18 godina). Sjednu do nas i zapale cigarete i obrate mi se "joj baš mi je žao kaj pušimo... kak je sladak". Nevjerovatno kako ljudima smetaju djeca, grozna su grozna, plaču, viču, ali da bi oni imali obzira prema maloj bebi - ne. 

Jedva čekam kad zabrane pušenje. Kojeg datuma kreće zabrana?

----------


## daisy may

hm, ni ja ne pušim, a nit vodim djecu tamo di se puši (čitaj ; na takva mjesta idem bez njih...)

ako tebi smeta da se puši kraj tvog djeteta odaberi mjesto u koje češ s njim ići koje je za nepušaće, ili nemoj voditi dijete sa sobom - jer nemaju svi djecu i obzira prema njima kad su još i sami djeca....

----------


## sanja77

Uopće se ne poštuju znakovi zabrane pušenja. Tamo smo i išli jer nije bilo zadimljeno i bili smo u dijelu gdje je znak, ali gdje znak prestaje...

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Jedva čekam kad zabrane pušenje. Kojeg datuma kreće zabrana?


1. 4. 2009.  jeeeeeeeee  :D 
Samo da ne bude aprilililili

----------


## daisy may

mene ta zabrana uopće nedira,
ako se negde puši znači da nije primjereno za djecu,
pa i kad bude nastupila zabrana na takva mjesta neću ići sa njima...

----------


## kokolina2

Ova tema je zapravo o roditeljima, a ne o djeci. Tj. o tome da neki roditelji nemogu ili ne žele procijeniti je li nešto za njihovu djecu prikladno (s obzirom na dob / karakter) ili ne. 
Nije problem i da roditelji vode svoje dijete na sprovod. Smrt je dio života i ne treba biti tabu. Problem je ako dijete počne plakati (pogotovo mislim na bebe), a roditelj se ne potrudi da ga umiri, malo prošeta (ako ga nije imao ili nije htio nekome ostaviti na čuvanje).
Ako se beba vodi u kino na gledanje "Mumije" jer se roditeljima išlo u kino i beba počne plakati; onda mogu reći da ti roditelji ne vide da su neki put potrebe bebe bitnije od njihovog izlaska. Mogli su posuditi dvd i gledat kod kuće. U kinu je ionako meni prebučno, a kamoli maloj bebi. Uostalom, ako ta beba plače, a oni se ne udostoje izaći van (jer bebonji očito nije atmosfera po ćefu), to je bezobrazluk i prema vlastitom djetetu i prema ostalima u kinu koji su platili ulaznicu i tada pola toga ne čuju od dječjeg plača.
Mi smo bili u crkvi na vjenčanju kad je mali imao 13 mjeseci i nije plakao. Samo kada je svećenik pitao "uzimate li xy za ženu" odjednom rekao glasno "NE" pa su se svi nasmijali. S druge strane, dijete od 3 godine je nosilo prstenje i odbilo je isto dati kad je došao trenutak pa skoro da se nije bacio na pod iz protesta.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> mene ta zabrana uopće nedira,
> ako se negde puši znači da nije primjereno za djecu,
> pa i kad bude nastupila zabrana na takva mjesta neću ići sa njima...


Ja bi na primjer voljela imati mogućnost poći s djetetom na objed ili picu u restoran, na sok ili kolač u slastičarnu i sl.
Na svim tim mjestima se puši, a inače po ničemu drugom to nisu mjesta neprimjerena za djecu. Pa neću izlazit s malom u kafić subotom navečer i prigovarat za muziku i pušenje, ali valjda imamo pravu poći na kavu, objed, kolač preko podne i zimi (ljeti nas spase tarace)...

----------


## daisy may

pa ima valjda neki restoran u kojem se ne puši bar u jednom dijelu, ili?
a kolko je  meni poznato u slastičarnicama nikad ni nije bilo dozvoljeno pušiti, barem kod nas....

----------


## MGrubi

> daisy may prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mene ta zabrana uopće nedira,
> ako se negde puši znači da nije primjereno za djecu,
> pa i kad bude nastupila zabrana na takva mjesta neću ići sa njima...
> 
> 
> Ja bi na primjer voljela imati mogućnost poći s djetetom na objed ili picu u restoran, na sok ili kolač u slastičarnu i sl.
> Na svim tim mjestima se puši, a inače po ničemu drugom to nisu mjesta neprimjerena za djecu. Pa neću izlazit s malom u kafić subotom navečer i prigovarat za muziku i pušenje, ali valjda imamo pravu poći na kavu, objed, kolač preko podne i zimi (ljeti nas spase tarace)...


X 
osim toga , jednog dana će i moje dijete odrasti i ići u diskoteke, kafiće .. pa voljela bih da se ne dimi ka pršut (ko ja) nego da može disati

----------


## daisy may

da se teme ne pretvori u raspravu o zabrani pušenja......

ja pušim, al ne vodim svoju djecu na mjesta di se puši, zato na njih idem sama, to hoću reći, da netreba voditi svuda dijete sa sobom, što i je naslov teme - voditi ili ne?!

----------


## Shiny

> Ostao mi je sjećanju naš prvi pravi izlazak kada je imao 4 mjeseca. Išli smo s frendovima u pizzeriju i bio je jako dobar, svima se smije i dođu dvije kokoši (čitaj klinke 18 godina). Sjednu do nas i zapale cigarete i obrate mi se "joj baš mi je žao kaj pušimo... kak je sladak". Nevjerovatno kako ljudima smetaju djeca, grozna su grozna, plaču, viču, ali da bi oni imali obzira prema maloj bebi - ne. 
> 
> Jedva čekam kad zabrane pušenje. Kojeg datuma kreće zabrana?


Ti stvarno mislis da bi "klinke" od 18 godina trebale paziti hoce li smetati tvom djetetu ili ne...curke su si sjele i zapalile..ništ čudno...pa sjecam se sebe u tim godinama...džizus, djecu nisam ni primjećivala!
I to "kokoši"! Zašto bi bile kokoši..svašta...eto...dale su kompliment tvom djetetu da je sladak...šta bi više?!

Uopće ne mislim da cure nisu imale obzira nego da nisu osvijestilo uopće roditeljstvo i majčinstvo...a i zašto bi..pobogu imaju 18!

Ja fakat nikada nisam naišla na ljude kojima djeca, kakti, smetaju...doduše niti idem s Janom u zatvorene kafiće...kada bude toplije biti će druga priča 

I to sa zabranom pušenja  :Rolling Eyes:  
uf, ne da mi se ulazit u raspravu..
a počela sam...

----------


## daisy may

> sanja77 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Ostao mi je sjećanju naš prvi pravi izlazak kada je imao 4 mjeseca. Išli smo s frendovima u pizzeriju i bio je jako dobar, svima se smije i dođu dvije kokoši (čitaj klinke 18 godina). Sjednu do nas i zapale cigarete i obrate mi se "joj baš mi je žao kaj pušimo... kak je sladak". Nevjerovatno kako ljudima smetaju djeca, grozna su grozna, plaču, viču, ali da bi oni imali obzira prema maloj bebi - ne. 
> 
> Jedva čekam kad zabrane pušenje. Kojeg datuma kreće zabrana?
> 
> 
> Ti stvarno mislis da bi "klinke" od 18 godina trebale paziti hoce li smetati tvom djetetu ili ne...curke su si sjele i zapalile..ništ čudno...pa sjecam se sebe u tim godinama...džizus, djecu nisam ni primjećivala!
> ...


ovo mogu samo potpisati...

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Kod nas se bome puši i u slastičarnama, i u picerijama gdje se slave dječji rođendani (dok proslava traje) i svugdje. 
A da se vratim na temu - moje dijete ima pravo ići na sva ta mjesta i ja je ŽELIM voditi sa sobom svugdje, a posebno kad npr. u nedjelju izađemo vanka na objed. Ili bi nju trebali ostaviti doma jer nije pušač? Pa ni ja njoj ne mijenjam ukakanu pelenu u restoranu, čisto iz obzira i pristojnosti, iako mene to uopće ne gadi, a i smrdi mi puno manje od dima cigareta.
I dalje u vezi moraju li djeca svugdje s nama - da, ja volim kad je M. sa mnom, najradije bi je i na posao vodila jer mi fali i volim biti s njom. Možda je tako jer smo se i MM i ja naizlazili i nabančili, zajedno i odvojeno, pa smo uredili svoj kutak i tu nam je postalo ljepše nego vanka i onda smo shvatili da smo zreli za dijete. I kako to već ide, dijete smo čekali malo duže, malo smo se više trebali potruditi i konačno - naša srećica je stigla. I sad oboje jednostavno obožavamo biti s njom!

----------


## Mima

sanja77 se ružno izrazila sa ovim "kokoši" ali mislim da je inače u pravu  -- ne bih rekla da netko treba osvijestiti majčinstvo ili roditeljstvo da zna da je neobzirno, pa i nepristojno pušiti pokraj male bebe ili pokraj trudnice. 

Ja isto ne idem u zatvorene kafiće sa djetetom, ali recimo nedavno smo bili na sanjkanju pa smo otišli na čaj u gostionicu na sanjkalištu, koja je naravno bila totalno zapušena. Puši se i u restoranima.

----------


## sandra254

kaliko sam shvatila tekst osoba koja je otvorila ovu temu samo je htjela znati vaše općenito mišjenje o navedenome, a ne gdje žive vaše bake i kakav je vaš susjed kojemu nebiste pustile dijete i kako je vama teško...

Ja naprimjer: vodim svoje dijete "uvijek sa sobom" ALI ipak si nebi dozvolila da neki ljudi "pate" zbog moga komoditeta.
NPR. Bila sam na vjenčanju (moje dijete se još nije bilo niti rodilo) kada je meni draga osoba došla na vjenčanje s sinom od 4g i sinom od 1g.
Ovaj od 4g je cijelo vrijeme glumio po crkvi formulu, a malecki koji je inače prekrasan i moj je ljubimac drečao se i pričao cijelu misu - obred.
Ma slatko je kada beba priča ALI u jednome trenutku se nije čulo što govore mladenci od njegovog gugutanja i što je najbolje od svega njegova mama je bila oduševljena sa svojim sinčičem u tome trenutku.
Mislim da ukoliko nije imala kome ostaviti dijecu mogla je barem za vrijeme obreda otići malo van iz crkve a ne da ljudima doslovno upropasti vjenčanje i najljepši dan u životu.
Mlada je bila crvena u faci i bila bi vjerojatno nekoga ugrizla...ne zato što ne voli djecu ili zato što ih nije tamo željela ALI ipak je to vijenčanje platila silne novce a na kameri dan danas kada gledamo obred uopće se ne čuju oni nego gugutanje dijeteta i komentari njegove mamice.

Svi mi volimo svoju djecu i nama su najslađi i sve je to super ali dajte ljudi imajte koji puta malo obzira...čitam: ja želim da moje dijete vidi svijet u punome svijetlu i da ga doživi onakvim kakvim stvarno je """""""" ma molim vas ko Boga nemojte pretjerivati nego budite realni i stanite čvršće na tu zemlju i zapitajte se dali bi vama bilo baš fora da je vama bilo "uništen trenutak".


Hehe upravo se sjetih drugih svojih prijatelja koji su mislili da je baš fora to što su izveli::: dapače hvale se time i dan danas kako su s bebom od 2mj otišli u novo otvoreni kino centar u Tower centru u Rijeci koji je opće poznato kao PREGLASNO KINO...
Takvi ne samo da ne misle na druge nego što je još žalosnije ne misle ni na svoje dijete koje kada god je počelo u kinu plakati (što je po priči bilo svakih 10 min) završio je na cici i to je to... MA ZNAMMMMMM NAJBITNIJE JE DA SU ONI POGLEDALI FILM I DA SU BILI U NOVOME KINU....

----------


## icyoh

> Ja naprimjer: vodim svoje dijete "uvijek sa sobom" ALI ipak si nebi dozvolila da neki ljudi "pate" zbog moga komoditeta.


ovo apsolutno potpisujem. Uopće ne dovodim u pitanje potrebe da djeca budu s mamama 24/7 no postoje mi mjesta koja nisu za djecu. Prvenstveno radi djece, no i radi (i ne manje važno) drugih ljudi koji su tamo. Većina govori isključivo sa svog stajališta "JA imam pravo voditi dijete u restoran" - istina. Ali i drugi gosti imaju pravo uživati u ručku bez da dijete urla u pozadini ili trčkara okolo rušeći sve pred sobom.

A priče o ometanju svadbe ili sprovoda mi nisu nimalo simpatične - to su svečane prigode i treba imati poštovanja prema ljudima koji ih organiziraju.

----------


## Svimbalo

Dugo nisam potpisala icy, pa ću to učiniti sad   :Smile:

----------


## krumpiric

meni nije jasno zašto, ako je dozvoljeno pušenje, očekujete od nepoznatih ljudi da ne puše jer ste trudni/s djetetom.  :shock: 
Kokoše?Strašno...lako je gledati stvari samo iz svojega kuta.... :/ 

ja ne zamjeram nepoznatima nikad, moja je stvar što trudna idem na kavu/ u restoran, al npr.zamjeram sveki jer sjedne kraj mene i zapali, bez imalo beda :/

----------


## daisy may

> meni nije jasno zašto, ako je dozvoljeno pušenje, očekujete od nepoznatih ljudi da ne puše jer ste trudni/s djetetom.  :shock: 
> Kokoše?Strašno...lako je gledati stvari samo iz svojega kuta.... :/ 
> 
> ja ne zamjeram nepoznatima nikad, moja je stvar što trudna idem na kavu/ u restoran, al npr.zamjeram sveki jer sjedne kraj mene i zapali, bez imalo beda :/



x


nedavno sam bila na kavi s dvije prijateljice, jedna s djetetom od 6g, druga s 1g djetetom,
ova sa starijim zapali cigaretu a druga joj veli; kaj sad češ pušiti tu kraj mog malog djeteta?!
a ova sa starijim djetetom odgovara; pa i ti si prije dvije godine pušila kad je moje bilo malo....hm....

dakle prija je pušila sugdje i svagda kad nije imala dijete bez obzira na drugu djecu,a sad kad li ona ima dijete svi bi trebali imati obzira,  :/

----------


## nenaa

> leonisa ja govorim o ljudima koji imaju mogućnost ostaviti dijete baki i sl. a ipak ga vodaju posvuda gdje mu nije mjesto..tvoja se L. super zabavila na toj svadbi i meni je isto genijalno vidjeti kikiće tako vesele ali ako je baš cendravo a roditelji ne reagiraju tu malo kipim.. isto tako i sama kažeš da ste na ceremoniji izašle vani iz crkve i to je ok jel djetetu je dosadno i ne mora ono biti najglasnije u crkvi..
> a nije baš nužda ići u kino ili kazalište  s bebačem? jel da?


Ali ti ne znaš tko u koje vrijeme ima ili nema mogućnosti, što se baš taj dan odigralo u kući, tko je gdje bio pa je dijete išlo na pogreb, i super su mi komentari tipa "mali je cendrao, a mama ga nije niti..." što ga nije mama...? Lupila preko usta, izderala se, odvela??? Jako me nervira kad ljudi poprijeko gledaju plač ili komešanje moje curice jer se njihovim uhicama to sad baš ne da slušati. I što bih ja onda trebala???

I ja sam L. vodila na pogreb jer nisam imala kamo sa njom i sigurna sam da je bilo i onih sa  :shock: . I da su mislili kako je imam gdje ostaviti, što je i točno, ali eto baš taj dan nisam imala. Valjda je pokojna gospođa trebala umrijeti dan poslje kada bih imala gdje sa djetetom. Ovako je umrla na krivi dan, pa se nismo stigli organizirat.

Mislim....

----------


## nenaa

I da, većinom je vodim svugdje. I znam da mnogima to ide na živce, ali i meni takvi idu na živce. Dođem čekat red negdje pa je njoj dosadno, pa se meškolji cendra, ja je tješim, a onda mi teta ispred mene uzdahne, pa me gleda sa upozorenjem u očima, pa onda i ostali. 
Ma baš me briga. A da me sretnu  parku gdje smo svi manje napeti, e onda bi bilo "joj kako vam je slatka, kući kući kuuuu".

Ja sam počela raditi kad je mala imala 4 mj. I imam sreću da imam svoju firmu i išla je samnom i na posao. Svakamo. Imala je sav komoditet, ponekad sam bila tako dobro organizirana da joj je bilo kao kraljici.

I uopće me ne zanima kako su me gledali klijenti i što su mislili. Posao je bio obavljen kao i kada nje nije bilo. A ja i ona sretna i zajedno, a imam je gdje pustiti, ali ne želim. I rijetko moram. Sve je stvar organizacije i koliko koja mama voli sebe.

----------


## icyoh

> .... pa je dijete išlo na pogreb, i super su mi komentari tipa "mali je cendrao, a mama ga nije niti..." što ga nije mama...? Lupila preko usta, izderala se, odvela??? *Jako me nervira kad ljudi poprijeko gledaju plač ili komešanje moje curice jer se njihovim uhicama to sad baš ne da slušati*. I što bih ja onda trebala???


ovo mi je "ići linijom manjeg otpora". Znam da će moje dijete smetati, no što je to mene briga. Govorimo o sahrani....kada rodbina organizira posljednji ispračaj voljenog pokojnika - i onda komentirati "moje dijete urla, pa nek urla...kome smeta nek ne gleda.." Oprosti, ali krajnje nekulturno i bezobrazno prema pokojniku i rodbini. Ne govorimo o stajanju u redu u dućanu nego o sahrani.
Pa valjda poštujemo i druge.

----------


## nenaa

> .... pa je dijete išlo na pogreb, i super su mi komentari tipa "mali je cendrao, a mama ga nije niti..." što ga nije mama...? Lupila preko usta, izderala se, odvela??? *Jako me nervira kad ljudi poprijeko gledaju plač ili komešanje moje curice jer se njihovim uhicama to sad baš ne da slušati*. I što bih ja onda trebala???
> 
> 
> ovo mi je "ići linijom manjeg otpora". Znam da će moje dijete smetati, no što je to mene briga. Govorimo o sahrani....kada rodbina organizira posljednji ispračaj voljenog pokojnika - i onda komentirati "moje dijete urla, pa nek urla...kome smeta nek ne gleda.." Oprosti, ali krajnje nekulturno i bezobrazno prema pokojniku i rodbini. Ne govorimo o stajanju u redu u dućanu nego o sahrani.
> Pa valjda poštujemo i druge.



Ideš u krajnost, ja sam spomenula komešanje i plač, ali ne urlanje više njurganje. 
Sve ima granice, a krajnosti naravno nisu prdmet rasprave, bar ne za mene. Naravno da neću dozvoliti djetetu da vrišti i da ću je odvesti ako vidim da to kreće u krivom smjeru, ali priznaj da ima onih kojima ide na živce da npr. u kafiću smeta tvoje dijete zbog same čijenice da ne sjedi nego eto poskakuje i u svojoj glavici igra školicu na zamišljenom terenu. 

Ja pričam o grintavim i nerazumnim očekivanja nekih ljudi. Pa to su djeca. I činjenici da to što netko zna da je moja mama većinom od volje i u situaciji da pričuva malu, ne znači da je to mogla baš i u nekom određenom trenutku. A ja ne smatram da bih na pogreb trebala doći sa transparentom "mama nije mogla danas Sorry."

I naravno da će normalna majka paziti ido kud su granice dobrog ukusa i odvesti dijete, ako to bude potrebno, ali naravno i da se na pogrebu normalni ljudi neće baviti mislima zašto je moje dijete tamo i zbog čega. Nakraju i to je krajnje nekulturno, jer tamo smo, i sama si rekla, jer je rodbina organizirala posljednji oproštaj od pokojnika/ce. Ako sa tom misli dođeš na pogreb i ako je moje dijete u kolicima, i par puta je uzdahnulo, a ja joj dala dudu, ti to nećeš ni primjetiti.

----------


## icyoh

> Ideš u krajnost, ja sam spomenula komešanje i plač, ali ne urlanje više njurganje. 
> Sve ima granice, a krajnosti naravno nisu prdmet rasprave, bar ne za mene. Naravno da neću dozvoliti djetetu da vrišti i da ću je odvesti ako vidim da to kreće u krivom smjeru, ali priznaj da ima onih kojima ide na živce da npr. u kafiću smeta tvoje dijete zbog same čijenice da ne sjedi nego eto poskakuje i u svojoj glavici igra školicu na zamišljenom terenu. 
> 
> Ja pričam o grintavim i nerazumnim očekivanja nekih ljudi. Pa to su djeca. I činjenici da to što netko zna da je moja mama većinom od volje i u situaciji da pričuva malu, ne znači da je to mogla baš i u nekom određenom trenutku. A ja ne smatram da bih na pogreb trebala doći sa transparentom "mama nije mogla danas Sorry."
> 
> I naravno da će normalna majka paziti ido kud su granice dobrog ukusa i odvesti dijete, ako to bude potrebno, ali naravno i da se na pogrebu normalni ljudi neće baviti mislima zašto je moje dijete tamo i zbog čega. Nakraju i to je krajnje nekulturno, jer tamo smo, i sama si rekla, jer je rodbina organizirala posljednji oproštaj od pokojnika/ce. Ako sa tom misli dođeš na pogreb i ako je moje dijete u kolicima, i par puta je uzdahnulo, a ja joj dala dudu, ti to nećeš ni primjetiti.


Vezano uz sahranu (i druge "svečane" događaje) - tu smatram da osoba koja je organizator treba imati zadnju riječ i da će se njegova volja poštovati. Dok god dijete ničime ne omete ceremoniju uopće mi ne smeta (niti vidim da bi ijednoj normalnoj osobi smetalo).

U dućanu i kafiću također ne vidim razloga da dijete nekome smeta jer se glasno igra. Pod igranjem naravno ne mislim na urlanje, bjesomučno trčanje i bacanje stvari na ljude oko sebe. 
No, isto tako ne očekujem da "svijet stane" jer sam ja rodila - npr. ja ulazim s bebom u kafić gdje se smije pušiti, a da svi odmah gase cigarete, stišavaju muziku i naručuju mlijeko.

----------


## nenaa

> stišavaju muziku i naručuju mlijeko.


ovo me je   :Laughing:  

Mislim da ustvari jednako razmišljamo. Naravno da ne bih dozvolila da ti moja curica promješa kavu i napravi frizuru dok ti pijuckaš za drugim stolom, ali niti bih se simpatično osmjehivala ako bi netko očekivao da je zamežem uz stolicu i zalijepim flaster na usta. 

Kažem sve u granicama ukusa prema prilici.

----------


## icyoh

[quote="nenaa"]


> stišavaju muziku i naručuju mlijeko.


ovo me je   :Laughing:  

Mislim da ustvari jednako razmišljamo. Naravno da ne bih dozvolila da ti moja curica promješa kavu i napravi frizuru dok ti pijuckaš za drugim stolom, ali niti bih se simpatično osmjehivala ako bi netko očekivao da je zamežem uz stolicu i zalijepim flaster na usta. 

*Kažem sve u granicama ukusa prema prilici.[/*quote]

točno ovako.   :Smile:

----------


## icyoh

sori, krivo sam postala - htjela sam potpisati zadnju rečenicu od Nenae.
 :Smile:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ustvari, nije mi baš jasna ova rasprava...




> Ja naprimjer: vodim svoje dijete "uvijek sa sobom" ALI ipak si nebi dozvolila da neki ljudi "pate" zbog moga komoditeta.


Ne znam o kojem komoditetu ovdje pričamo. Po mom mišljenju, mama koja ne smiri svoje dijete ili se ne makne s njim ako je nemirno na sprovodu/vjenčanju, ma općenito u crkvi, kinu, knjižnici, muzeju i svugdje gdje nije prikladna glasna priča, nije komodna nego neodgojena i bezobrazna i da ne nabrajam dalje.
I ne znam kako bi itko mogao "patiti" jer je moje dijete sa mnom. 
Već sam napisala da npr. u restoranu ne mijenjamo pelenu, odemo u auto i sl., iz obzira prema ljudima koji tu jedu. I naravno da mala ne divlja okolo i ne gnjavi druge ljude. 
Jednako tako ne očekujem da svi ugase cigare (i naruče mlijeko   :Smile:  ) kad ja uđem u prostoriju s djetetom, bar ne dok zakon tako ne nalaže.
Roditelji mog muža prestali su pušiti u kući kad se M. rodila, odluka je bila isključivo njihova. A ja sam im na tom beskrajno zahvalna i još više ih cijenim i volim.

----------


## Mondu

> nedavno sam vidjela jednu mamu s petomjesečnom bebom u trg.centru u kozmetičkom salonu na geliranju noktiju!!!!  :/ 
> prestrašno, 
> beba je lijepo ležala u kolicima, 
> pa jel to mjesto za bebu?


 :? 
Fakat ne kužim, šta je tu nenormalno ili prestrašno, šta ti nikad ne vidiš žene s malim bebama po trgovačkim centrima ??

----------


## daisy may

> daisy may prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nedavno sam vidjela jednu mamu s petomjesečnom bebom u trg.centru u kozmetičkom salonu na geliranju noktiju!!!!  :/ 
> prestrašno, 
> beba je lijepo ležala u kolicima, 
> pa jel to mjesto za bebu?
> 
> 
> ...



pa vidim, i ja idem često sa svojima,
al ih nevodim na manikuru, depilaciju, pedikuru i slične zahvate....

----------


## daisy may

pa kaj sam možda tebe vidla?! :/

----------


## Ria

Daisy may...gle, da nemaš izbora i ti bi je vodila. Ne vidim da je ta žena napravila neki veliki zločin time niti da je dijete nečim ugrozila ili maltretirala.

Ja nemam nikoga ko' mi moje dijete mogao pričuvati niti 10 minuta. Osim MM-a naravno, ali on radi većinu dana. 
Moja mrva sjedila je meni na trbuhu kad sam bila na ginekološkom stolu, uredno mi sjedi u krilu na zubarskom stolcu kad je nužno, s njom na rukama nosila sam MM-a na hitnu...s nama je u trgovačkim centirma, u restoranima, i općenito, gdje god idemo. 
Ako je sprovod, vjenčanje ili sl. gdje nju ne želim voditi jednostavno ne idemo ni mi i gotovo.
Ako nešto mogu obaviti za vrijeme dok je ona u vrtiću onda super, a ako ne kombiniramo se MM i ja, no nekad je jednostavno nemoguće kombinirati, nekad mora s nama i gotovo. 
Mi smo se tako navikli, ona je pristojno i prilično mirno dijete, noa ako nekad negdje i stvori nekakvu "situaciju" ona je samo dijete i ne dira me previše što će netko misliti o tome.

----------


## Mondu

> pa vidim, i ja idem često sa svojima,
> al ih nevodim na manikuru, depilaciju, pedikuru i slične zahvate....


Pa, recimo, meni osobno je ljepše vidjeti takvu bebu u kozmetičkom salonu gdje je obično ugodno, tiho i mirišljavo, no da leži u kolicima u jednom od onih kafića u K.K-su gdje svaka druga osoba puši, a bome često vidim tamo male, jako male bebe.

----------


## daisy may

ajde dobro,   :Laughing:

----------


## Mondu

Baš mi je drago da sam te nasmijala    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## icyoh

> Pa, recimo, meni osobno je ljepše vidjeti takvu bebu u kozmetičkom salonu gdje je obično ugodno, tiho i mirišljavo, no da leži u kolicima u jednom od onih kafića u K.K-su gdje svaka druga osoba puši, a bome često vidim tamo male, jako male bebe.


meni osobno dijete u kozmetičkom salonu ne smeta ako ne ometa mene i druge mušterije. Sama si istaknula - saloni su ugodni i tihi i veći dio žena dođe opustiti se i odmoriti pa cijeni mir i tišinu za koju plati lijepi iznos.
Iznimka su mi frizerski saloni gdje osobno ne bih vodila dijete da se nadiše smrada boja i lakova koji je (vjerujem) štetan.

----------


## sanja77

Ja ga moram voditi jer moram i želim i pobrinem se da moje dijete nikome ne smeta. Muka mi je kad je vani loše vrijeme pa bi ušla u neki birc popiti čaj, malo raskomotiti dijete, podojiti itd. da nismo vani na hladnoći i ne mogu nigdje jer je svugdje odvratno zadimljeno. 

Ovi komentari tipa kakva je to mama koja gelira nokte dok je dijete sjedi u kolicima...   :Mad:  ... sigurno joj u prtljažnik ne stane
 :Laughing:

----------


## krumpiric

meni je isto normalnije vidit bebu u kozmetičarke nego u shopping centru. TO je zadimljeno leglo bakterija u kojem stalno kola isti zrak

----------


## daisy may

> meni je isto normalnije vidit bebu u kozmetičarke nego u shopping centru. TO je zadimljeno leglo bakterija u kojem stalno kola isti zrak


gle, taj se salon nalazi u trg.centru,
k tome je kozmetičko/frizerski - znači nimalo tih i ugodan....
 8)

----------


## Mondu

> pa vidim, i ja idem često sa svojima
> 
> gle, taj se salon nalazi u trg.centru,
> k tome je kozmetičko/frizerski - znači nimalo tih i ugodan....
>  8)


I opet mi nije jasno, ako i sama kažeš da svoju djecu vodiš u centre, nije li onda tak svejedno jel beba tam na početku tog salona gdje se uređuju nokti ili dvadeset metara dalje u jednom od kafića dok mama pije kavu  :?

----------


## daisy may

no pa nije isto sjedit i pit kavu i bavit se djetetom,
ili ić s njim u salon di ti kozmetičarka rašpa nokte....

----------


## tibica

> no pa nije isto sjedit i pit kavu i bavit se djetetom,
> ili ić s njim u salon di ti kozmetičarka rašpa nokte....


OT: Ja uopće ne znam koliko bi mi dugo trajali ti nagelirani nokti s malim dijetetom...   :Grin:   Evo sorry.

----------


## icyoh

> OT: Ja uopće ne znam koliko bi mi dugo trajali ti nagelirani nokti s malim dijetetom...    Evo sorry.


ma to su predrasude   :Grin:   traju 3 tjedna, sve radiš normalno..

----------


## daisy may

> tibica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> OT: Ja uopće ne znam koliko bi mi dugo trajali ti nagelirani nokti s malim dijetetom...    Evo sorry.
> 
> 
> ma to su predrasude    traju 3 tjedna, sve radiš normalno..


3tjedna pa onda opet ideš, pa traju 3tj i tako u nedogled..


već sam pisala da i ja idem na geliranje,
 imam dvoje male djece, 
zato vrijeme su s tatom, ili bakom...
i nije bit u noktima već u tome kak i naslov teme kaže "da li moraju sugdje s nama..." - nemoraju!!!!

----------


## Nikiva

[quote="Mondu"]


> nedavno sam vidjela jednu mamu s petomjesečnom bebom u trg.centru u kozmetičkom salonu na geliranju noktiju!!!!  :/ 
> prestrašno, 
> beba je lijepo ležala u kolicima, 
> pa jel to mjesto za bebu?



da, to je zbilja prestrašno   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## flower

meni je prestrasno da na izazovima rod. pricate o glovima za nokte i koliko traju  :Laughing:

----------


## sirius

> meni je prestrasno da na izazovima rod. pricate o glovima za nokte i koliko traju


Čekaj samo da ja napišem da sam svog sina vodila u salon kad sam išla na pedikuru.Možda se prebacimo na druge kozmetičke tretmane...   :Smile:

----------


## tina55

nedavno smo pozvani na svadbu na ljeto, bebačica će tada imati 8,5mj
svadba će biti u restoranu udaljenom nekih 60km od nas
kako bi vi to izvele? mislite da je u redu povesti bebu pa biti skraćeno na svadbi'
imam ju kome ostaviti, ali nisam se nikad razdvajala od nje (najdulje oko 3h iz zdravstvenih razloga)
sad ima 5mj i može ju se uspavati samo uz siku, iako spava od 10 navečer do 5 ujutro, mogla bih ju uspavat i u 10 otić na svadbu, ostavit ju s bakom, ali što ako se probudi, ok, nazovu me, ali meni treba 1h do doma

----------


## tina55

samo da još napomenem da mi beba bez problema spava uz buku, ako mi je na rukama, a ja sam naravno spremna držat ju cijelo veče/noć, ako bi ju vodila, a ne stavit ju u kolica
računam i na to da će tad opet bit zabranjeno pušenje

----------


## msko23

tina55, evo da ti ja napišem naše iskustvo, i mi smo išli na svadbu kad je Ema imala 8,5mjeseci, nikad se isto nisam od nje odvajala, ali mislim da je ipak premala bila za svadbu, samo bi se mučile i ja i ona, pogotovo u vrijeme spavanja, tako da je ostala sa bakom, zaspala je bez cice, a kad se u noci probudila (isto nismo bili bas blizu), to je bilo oko 3 ujutro, baka je mislila da ce ona nju uspavat i bez cice, ali nema sanse, nije plakala samo nije mogla zaspati, pa je baki bilo zao da se muci i nazvala nas je i mi smo dosli, i mislim da je do 3 bilo cisto dosta. Sad ima 15 mjeseci i sad bi sigurno isla sa njom, jer sad i hoda i plese pa bi i ona uzivala, bas imamo svadbu u 9 mjesecu i veselim se tome.

----------

